# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  هل قوة دليل القول واختيار بعض السلف له يمنع من إطلاق البدعة عليه؟

## أمجد الفلسطيني

بارك الله فيكم
أشكلت عليّ هذه المسألة في علم البدع 

السؤال: هل هذه الأمور لها اعتبار عند الحكم على الفعل أو القول بأنه بدعة:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال به الجمهور سواء كان جمهور السلف أو الخلف وسواء كان جمهور الخلف يغلب عليهم صحة الاعتقاد أم لا أو مزيج بين ذلك
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال به بعض السلف وكان دليلهم له حظ من النظر مثل أن يستدلوا بحديث اختلفنا معهم في تصحيحه وتضعيفه أو في عامِ يدعمه عام آخر أو فعل أو قول إمام ذي رتبة علية كمجاهد أو عطاء أو نحو هذا من أوجه الاستدلال
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال به بعض السلف لكن دليلهم ليس له حظ من النظر
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ليس للسلف في المسألة كلام ينقل لكن عليه جمهور الخلف

ويمكن تلخيص ذلك في ثلاث حالات:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قوة الدليل ووجاهته
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  اختاره بعض السلف
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كثرة القائلين به 

مرّت علي أمثلة كثيرة أذكر منها: 
مسح الوجه بعد الدعاء
القول بالمجاز
القبض بعد الركوع
وضع الجريد على القبر
المداومة على القنوت في الفجر أما حديث الأشجعي فمتكلم فيه ثم هو له تأويل
الجهر بالبسملة

تنبيه: كلامي عن القول لا على القائل فلا شك عندي أن القائل لا يقال عنه مبتدع إذا أداه اجتهاده إلى هذا القول
تنبيه آخر: مرادي بالسلف ما دون الصحابة لأن القول إذا اختاره صحابي لا يوصف بالبدعة ما لم يكن معدودا من شذوذاته

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

*اجعل هذه معك للمدارسة:

بل والقائل قد يُقال له مبتدع يعني: في الظاهر...واجتهاد   يمنع من إنفاذ حكم المبتدع-من الإثم ونحوه- في الباطن أما الظاهر فلا...*

----------


## ابن الرومية

وهناك مثال تتبع آثار الأنبياء فقد وصف بأنه بدعة مع وروده عن صحابي جليل ...

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

هذا من تفردات الصحابي فلها حكم آخر فيما أظن ولا تعامل كباقي أقوال الصحابة
ومثله ما ورد عن بعضهم من عدم التفطير بأكل الثلج وإدخال الماء في العينين في الوضوء ونحو هذا مما علم تفرد الصحابي به وإنكار باقي الصحابة عليه 
فهذا له مرتبة دون مرتبة غيره من أقوالهم

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

أطلق بعض العلماء على قنوت الفجر بأنه بدعة
وقال ابن القيم في الزاد: وهذا رد على أهل الكوفة الذي يكرهون القنوت في الفجر مطلقا عند النوازل وغيرها ويقولون هو منسوخ وفعله بدعة فأهل الحديث متوسطون بين هؤلاء وبين من استحبه عند النوازل وغيرها، وهم أسعد بالحديث من الطائفتين، فإنهم يقنتون حيث قنت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، ويتركون حيث ترك رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فيقتدون به في فعله وتركه، ويقولون فعله سنة وتركه سنة؛ ومع هذا، فلا ينكرون على من داوم عليه، ولا يكرهون فعله ولا يرونه بدعة، ولا فاعله مخالفا للسنة، كما لا ينكرون على من أنكره عند النوازل ولا تاركه مخالفا للسنة، بل من قنت فقد أحسن، ومن تركه فقد أحسن.....وهذا من الاختلاف المباح الذي لا يعنف فيه من فعله ولا من تركه وهذا كرفع اليدين في الصلاة وتركه وكالخلاف في أنواع التشهدات وأنواع الأذان والإقامة وأنواع النسك من الإفراد والقران والتمتع.... فإذا قلنا لم يكن من هديه المداومة على القنوت في الفجر، ولا الجهر بالبسملة، لم يدل ذلك على كراهية غيره، ولا أنه بدعة، ولكن هديه أكمل الهدي وأفضله، والله المستعان.ا.هـ
وقال أحمد: "لا أعنف من يقنت" 

أقول: المسألة عندي غير محررة بعد لكن الذي يظهر أن مسألة القنوت لا يقاس عليها أو لا يأخذ منها منهج عام يحكم به على أشباهها والله أعلم

----------


## أبو القاسم

الذي يظهر والله أعلم أن قوة الدليل ووجاهته لها اعتبار..لأن الحكم بالبدعة فرع عن وجود الدليل وقوته ودلالته من عدمه
بخلاف الكثرة..أو اختيار بعض السلف
ففي الأول تفصيل..فإذا كان جمهور السلف أو كثير منهم يقول به..ولا سيما الصحابة..فلا يقال هو بدعة..
لأن اجتماع هذه الفئة الكبيرة لابد أن يكون له أصل ما عندهم..
لكن كثرة الخلف في هذا الباب..لا أثر لها في ذلك والله أعلم..ففي هذا الزمان أكثر العلماء على جواز الموالد..فيما أحسب
لأن قول السلف وعملهم وثيق الصلة في معرفة سبيل البدعة
أما أن يقول بالقول بعض السلف..كمسألة تعليق تميمة القرآن ونحوها من الأدعية..فنقل جوازه عن بعض السلف
كعبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهما وسعيد بن المسيب وسعيد بن جبير..
فالظاهر أنه يلحق بما قبله أو يفصل بحسب القرائن المحتفة
فإن علم لهم مخالف من طبقتهم..كانت المسألة محل نظر واجتهاد..والترجي  ح بحسب قوة الدليل
فإذا ترجح أنها بدعة وفقا للأصول الشرعية..كان عمل بعض السلف بها مؤثرا في التخفيف من درجة بدعيتها..
لأنهم أحرص الناس على الاتباع..وأنقلهم للسماع
ولا يكون العامل بها مستحقا للوصف بالابتداع إن كان إنما اعتمد على دليل سلفه..الذي قلده أو ترجح له
وإذا ترجح عدم بدعيتها..كان الأخذ بقول المانع أحوط..لأن باب الابتداع ما يعتبر فيه الاحتياط فوق غيره
والله أعلم

----------


## الأزهري السلفي

الحمد لله وحده...
الشيخ الفاضل أمجد..
لا أدري هل الصواب تجنّب الأمثلة - ولو مؤقتًا - حتى لا يطول الموضوع في مناقشتها أم أنّ مثل هذا الموضوع مما يجب استحضار الأمثلة معه حتى لا نجهد في تقرير قواعد ليس لها في الواقع نصيب؟

على كل حال؛ ذكرني موضوعكم بقول شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله في مجموع الفتاوي (19/191):
(...وقد كان النبي يقول في الحديث الصحيح فى خطبة يوم الجمعة (خير الكلام كلام الله وخير الهدي هدي محمد وشر الأمور محدثاتها وكل بدعة ضلالة، ولم يقل: (وكل ضلالة فى النار)؛ بل يضل عن الحق من قصد الحق وقد اجتهد فى طلبه فعجز عنه، فلا يعاقب، وقد يفعل بعض ما أُمر به فيكون له أجر على اجتهاده، وخطؤه الذي ضل فيه عن حقيقة الأمر مغفور له.
وكثير من مجتهدي السلف والخلف قد قالوا وفعلوا ما هو بدعة، ولم يعلموا أنه بدعة، إما لأحاديث ضعيفة ظنوها صحيحة، وإما لآياتٍ فهموا منها ما لم يرد منها، وإما لرأي رأوه وفي المسألة نصوص لم تبلغهم وإذا اتقى الرجل ربه ما استطاع...) إلخ.

وقد اقتصر بعض محققي المحدّثين على تصحيح لفظ مسلمٍ وليس فيه (وكل محدثة بدعة) ولا (وكل ضلالة في النار).
والنصّ المنقول للتأمل، ولعل لي عودة غدًا إن شاء الله.

----------


## ابن الرومية

نعم و باقي الأمثلة المروية عن الصحابة و السلف تعرض لها شيخ الاسلام في كتابه اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم ففيه كلام و تفصيل عن المسألة و توجيهها

----------


## أبو الفداء

بارك الله فيكم..
المسألة تحتاج في الابتداء إلى تحرير دقيق للمراد بالبدعة.. فإن حددناها بحد جامع مانع فلعلنا نقول: "هي كل قول أو فعل محدث بغير مثال سابق، أو بغير دليل شرعي معتبر".. وهو بيان قوله عليه السلام : "من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد"
وقد يؤول بعض النزاع في كثير من أبواب البدعة التي بها يوصف الفعل بأنه بدعة إلى الاختلاف في حدها وضبطها ابتداءا، فإن وقع بيننا الاتفاق على الحد الجامع المانع وكان ذلك منطلقا للنظر، زال شطر كبير من النزاع فيما يأتي بعد مترتبا عليه.. (ولا يخالف في حدها العام - غالبا - إلا أصحاب البدع المنافحون عنها، فهم يريدون تضييق حدها حتى يتسع الشرع لما رأوا هم مشروعيته مما اتفق أهل السنة على بدعيته، وهذا موضوع آخر) ويبقى نزاع النظار بعد ذلك فيما يرقى عندهم للاستدلال ويصح أن يوصف بأنه "دليل شرعي معتبر" في كل مسألة بحسبها! 
فإن صح - مثلا - عند مجتهد من المجتهدين نص أو أثر سلفي في مسألة مسح الوجه بالكفين بعد الدعاء، أو كان من نظره في درجة ضعف الآثار الواردة فيها لا يراها مانعة من إدخالها قاعدة مشروعية العمل بالحديث الضعيف في فضائل الأعمال، فيراها مشروعة لذلك، فإنه يكون خلافه مع الذي يقول ببدعيتها خلافا سائغا، فالحق أن كل عبادة يرى أحد المجتهدين أنها مشروعة لدليل معتبر عنده، ولا يوافقه على ذلك مجتهد آخر، فلهذا المجتهد المخالف أن يصفها بأنها بدعة، لأن الدليل عنده غير صالح للاستدلال، فمشروعيتها عنده مردودة، فليس أمامه إلا أن يراها بدعة.. 
وقد يستفرغ هذا الباحث وذاك الوسع في النظر في أقوال السلف في المسألة فيرى أحدهما أن له سلفا في تبديع من رأى مشروعية ذلك الفعل، ويرى الآخر أن له هو الآخر سلفا في القول بمشروعيته (ومن ثم رد القول ببدعيته) كذلك، فعلام يدل هذا؟ يدل على أن الخلاف - نفس هذا الخلاف الواقع بينهما - خلاف قديم وقع بين السلف أنفسهم مثله، فلا ينحسم أمره بمجرد التمالؤ بأقوال السلف وما أثر عنهم، بل يبقى الأمر على ما كان عليه: خلافا سائغا تعاقبت عليه أعصار المسلمين، بين من يقول بالمشروعية ومن يقول بالبدعية..
ولي استطراد هنا أرجو أن يعذرني فيه شيخنا أمجد وفقه الله ولكن تدعو إليه الحاجة في نظري والله أعلم.. 
فقد رأيت أنه يقع خلط كثير من بعض الفضلاء عند مدارسة أمثال هذه المسائل بين وصف الفعل ووصف الفاعل..
نعم فاعل البدعة أو القائل بها مبتدع فيها بحسبها، وهذا من حيث القاعدة كما نقول من فعل كذا فقد ابتدع.. فلا فرق من هذه الحيثية بين الحكم على فعل ما بأنه بدعة أو كفر، وبين وصف القائل به أو فاعله (من جهة النوعية لا العينية) بقولهم من قال كذا أو من فعل كذا فقد ابتدع أو كفر! ولكن البدعة فعل أو قول قد يرى المجتهد مشروعيته لدليل صلح عنده للاستدلال مع أنه على الصواب ليس يصلح.. ولكن هل قولنا "على الصواب" هذا في مسألة متفق فيها على أنه لا يصلح، أم مختلف فيها؟ أعني في القرون الفاضلة فهي المرجع عند النزاع.. وهل الخلاف سائغ أم أن فيه قولا متفقا عليه وقولا شاذا، شذ به من شذ ولو كان صحابيا؟ وحينئذ هل يقال أن هذا الصحابي "مبتدع" على هذا الإطلاق، بحيث تلحق به هذه الصفة؟ هل يطلق عليه أنه من "أهل البدع" أو أنه مبتدع، ويلصق به ذلك؟؟ كلا ولا شك! بل هو مخطئ في اجتهاده - ويصح أن يقال أنه كان فيه على بدعة مع كونه مجتهدا مأجورا - لاتفاق السلف على خلاف ما انفرد هو به، ولا يوصف بأوصاف مطلقة من مثل هذه التي نلحقها بأهل الفرق الضالة ونميز بها صاحب البدعة الأصلية الكلية من الواقعين في البدع الجزئية، فضلا عن التمييز بين المتسنن المجتهد ومن يتبع الهوى تقليدا! تماما كما نقول في فاضل من أهل العلم: وافق الأشاعرة والمعتزلة مثلا في كذا، ولكن لا نلحقه بهم.. مع أن قوله هذا المنسوب إليه متفق على بدعيته وفساده، فكيف إن لم نهتد إلى اتفاق بين الصحابة والسلف على تبديع القائل أو الفاعل في هذا الفعل أو ذاك، وكان لذاك القائل أو الفاعل مستند يستدل به - صلح للاستدلال أو لم يصلح؟
تأملوا قول شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله - والذي نقله الفاضل الأزهري في مشاركته الأخيرة - إذ يقول:
*"كثير من مجتهدي السلف والخلف قد قالوا وفعلوا ما هو بدعة، ولم يعلموا أنه بدعة، إما لأحاديث ضعيفة ظنوها صحيحة، وإما لآياتٍ فهموا منها ما لم يرد منها، وإما لرأي رأوه وفي المسألة نصوص لم تبلغهم وإذا اتقى الرجل ربه ما استطاع*..." اهـ.
فقوله هذا رحمه الله قد يدخل فيه من قال بمشروعية شيء لا يقوى عليه دليل عند مخالفه -وأن كان المخالف هو جمهور العلماء -، كما قد يدخل فيه من شذ بتلك المشروعية (موافقا لمن شذ بها كذلك من السلف)! والواجب حينئذ هو عين ما يجب على كل مجتهد إزاء من خالفه في الاجتهاد ما دام الخلاف خلافا سائغا! (هذا مع العلم بأن بعض مسائل الخلاف في الفرعيات قد لا يراها بعض المجتهدين مما يسوغ فيه الخلاف، وهذه مسألة أخرى). أما من شذ، فعلينا إعذاره وترك متابعته على قوله ذاك، مع العلم بأن ثبوت وصف البدعة على الفعل الشاذ الذي اتفق السلف على أنه ليس بمشروع، أقوى اعتبارا من ثبوته على الفعل الذي في مشروعيته خلاف مشهور بينهم.. وإن كان المعنى (معنى البدعة) يشملهما جميعا عند من لا يرى أصل المشروعية، وإن تفاوت مقداره وما ينبني عليه من أحكام إزاء الواقع فيه عنده.  
فعلى مثالنا الذي مثلنا به آنفا، الرجل الذي نراه يمسح وجهه بيديه بعد الدعاء هذا لا نرميه بالبدعة كوصف ملابس له يتميز به، إن كنا من القائلين بعدم مشروعية فعله هذا لضعف الدلالة عندنا.. وإنما نقول فعله هذا بدعة (عند ذكر ذلك الفعل أو عند الكلام على مذهبه فيه)، وهو عندنا مبتدع فيه تحديدا، أو مقلد لمبتدع فيه.. أو موافق لمبتدع باجتهاده إن كان من أهل الاجتهاد والنظر وقد توصل إلى مشروعيته بناءا على اجتهاده.. فهو عندنا على بدعة بفعله ذاك! ولكن هل هذه البدعة تهمة في حقه أو خارمة لتسننه أو لفضله أو نحو ذلك؟؟ كلا ألبتة، ولا قريب من ذلك! فهو مجتهد فيما ساغ فيه الاجتهاد من القرون الأولى! واختياره الذي ذهب إليه له فيه سلف.. فلا نشنع عليه به ولا نتهمه في دينه وتسننه واتباعه!     
ومن المسائل ما قد يقع فيه خلاف معتبر بين القائلين بالمشروعية والقائلين بالبدعية (وليس للمشروعية من قسيم إلا البدعية: فالفعل التعبدي إما مشروع وإما مبتدع، لا ثالث لهما!) فينظر الناظر فيجد - على سبيل المثال - صحابيا وتابعين أو ثلاثة يقولون بالبدعية، ويجد المشهور عن الصحابة والسلف في المقابل القول بالمشروعية.. فهل له أن يقول أن القائلين بالبدعية لم يصلهم الدليل؟ نقول ربما، هذا محتمل مهما عظم قدرهم.. ومحتمل أن يكون قد بلغهم ولكن رجح عندهم ما يخالفه.. 
وهل له حينئذ أن يقول أن له سلفا في وصف هذا الفعل بأنه بدعة؟ نقول نعم يسعك ما وسعهم، على اعتبار أن الخلاف في المشروعية قديم بين السلف.. ولا يقال حينئذ أن الذين لم يقولوا بالمشروعية ولكنهم كذلك لم يقولوا بالبدعية: لا يوافقون الذين قالوا بالبدعية على إطلاق الوصف بالبدعة! فليس من بديل للمشروعية سوى البدعية أصلا!
ولأضرب مثالا على ذلك، خلافهم في الجهر بالبسملة في الصلاة.. أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه صلى صلاة جهر فيها وقال أنه أعلم الناس بصلاة النبي عليه السلام.. وفي المقابل فقد نقل عن بعض السلف أن هذا الجهر بدعة! فهل انفرد من نقل عنه القول بالبدعية بوصف رفع الصوت بالبمسلة بأنه بدعة؟ كلا! بل كل من لم يكن يرى مشروعية هذا الفعل - والخلاف سائغ مشهور - لن يجد بدا إن طلبت منه وصفا يصف به ذلك الفعل إلا أن يصفه بأنه بدعة! يريد بذلك أنه غير مشروع ولا يثبت عنده دليل على مشروعيته! وهو اجتهاد من هذا واجتهاد من ذاك، فمن وافق بعضهم وقال الجهر بدعة، فله في سلفه كل من لم ير مشروعيته في الصلاة، ليس فقط من ثبت عنهم التصريح بأنها بدعة! ومن خالف وقال بل هو مشروع قد ثبت فعله عن النبي عليه السلام، فهو مخالف لكل من قال ببدعيته، ولا تثريب على هؤلاء ولا على هؤلاء! طالما أننا نفهم ما نقصده بالبدعة فهما صحيحا، ونفهم لازم وصف هذا الفعل بعينه بأنه بدعة، ونحفظ للمجتهد حقه من هؤلاء ومن هؤلاء ونرجو لهم جميعا من الله الأجر، فلا يضيرنا أن نصف الفعل بأنه بدعة وأن القائل بمشروعيته قد وقع بذلك في بدعة! 
أما مسألة فقه الدعوة من جهة مراعاة أحوال العامة وسوء فهمهم للوازم البدعة وللتفصيل الدقيق في التبديع وتخطئة المخالف وفقه الإنكار عليه وكذا، فهذا اعتبار آخر وقضية أخرى لا دخل لها بالمسألة، فأرجو ألا يداخل بعض الإخوة بالكلام فيها ها هنا. فلا يخالف من له أدنى قدر من الفهم في دين الله في أن التبديع - مثلا - بالقول بخلق القرءان، ليس كالتبديع بالقول بمشروعية مسح الوجه بالكفين بعد الدعاء (عند القائل بعدم مشروعيته)!! فليتأمل أولو الألباب..
هذا والله أعلى وأعلم، ولله الحمد أولا وآخرا.

----------


## أبو الفداء

خلاصة القول - وفقكم الله - أن القول قد يوصف بأنه بدعة (على اعتبار أن البدعة هي خلاف المشروع) ويوصف صاحبه يأنه كان به على بدعة، ولكن يختلف الحكم عليه بالبتديع من حيث الرتبة بحسب تلك البدعة.. فقد يكون بها مخطئا مأجورا في بعض مسائل الفرعية، وقد يكون بها منحرفا ضالا خارجا من أهل السنة، ملتحقا ببعض الفرق النارية!!! فليست البدعة سواءا، وليس الواقع فيها على حكم واحد! 
فقولكم يا شيخ أمجد: 



> فلا شك عندي أن القائل لا يقال عنه مبتدع إذا أداه اجتهاده إلى هذا القول


هذا فيه عندى تفصيل لازم حتى لا يلتبس على الناس، بارك الله فيكم.. فمدار الأمر على المراد بكلمة "مبتدع": هل هي جعل هذه الصفة لازمة له، من باب إلحاقه بقوم خارجين على السنة أو بأهل الأهواء والزيغ أو نحو ذلك، وجعل ذلك جرحا فيه وقدحا في ديانته، أم أن المراد بمبتدع أي قائل ببدعة، كمن يقول بمشروعية شيء لا يصح الدليل عندنا على مشروعيته؟؟ فإن كانت الأولى فأنا معكم، لا شك عندي في أن الذي أداه اجتهاده إلى مشروعية شيء خالفه فيه غيره هذا لا يقال عنه "مبتدع"، أما على الاعتبار الأعم والأشمل لمعنى كلمة بدعة - وبالتالي لمعنى كلمة مبتدع - فليس في إلحاق ذلك الوصف به من ضير، لأنك تصف مخالفك في الاجتهاد بالمخطئ، بل لو قلت عنه أنه ضل، (بمعنى الضلال عن الصواب في نظرك) جاز لك ذلك، على اعتبار التقيد بهذا الوجه من المعنى اللغوي، لا الوجه الذي تلحق بسببه المذمة والقدح! وهذا التوجيه في الحقيقة ضروري، حتى يفهم الناس أن هناك فرقا بين المعنى المشتهر الخاص، والمعنى الأعم الأشمل.. ولكن احترازا - وأنا من أكثر الناس حبا للاحتراز في إطلاق الألفاظ - لا أرى أن تستخدم هذه الكلمة في وصف المخالف في المسألة التي يسوغ فيها الاجتهاد، لأنها محمولة في أذهان عامة العامة بل والخاصة كذلك على الوجه المذموم.. فتركها أولى ولا شك.  
ومن هذا الباب فإن قولكم وفقكم الله



> مرادي بالسلف ما دون الصحابة لأن القول إذا اختاره صحابي لا يوصف بالبدعة ما لم يكن معدودا من شذوذاته


ينسحب عليه نفس التفصيل، فقد يمتنع وصف آحاد الصحابة ممن قالوا بمشروعية ما خولفوا في مشروعيته، بالبدعة أو بالابتداع عند مخالفيهم من طبقتهم أو ممن دونهم، على اعتبار ولا يمتنع على اعتبار آخر.. ولكن لا شك أن منع استعمال هذا اللفظ معهم لعلة ترك المتشابه من الألفاظ في الكلام عنهم آكد بكثير في حقهم منه في حق غيرهم، واليوم أكثر الناس لا تفهم من الوصف بالوقوع في البدعة إلا القدح في الدين، والله المستعان.

---
ملحوظة: من رأى فيما كتبتُ ما لا يقبله، فأرجوه ألا يتسرع بالرد والتهجم حتى يستفصل مني عما أقصده، فلعله لم يفهم مرادي ولعلي لم أحسن العبارة عنه، فالروية الروية والرفق يا عباد الله .. واستصحاب حسن الظن أليق بكم جميعا، وفقكم الله وسددكم.

----------


## التقرتي

> خلاصة القول - وفقكم الله - أن القول قد يوصف بأنه بدعة (على اعتبار أن البدعة هي خلاف المشروع) ويوصف صاحبه يأنه كان به على بدعة، ولكن يختلف الحكم عليه بالبتديع من حيث الرتبة بحسب تلك البدعة..


بارك الله فيك اخي لكن كلامك معارض لكلام بن القيم التالي




> فإذا قلنا لم يكن من هديه المداومة على القنوت في الفجر، ولا الجهر بالبسملة، لم يدل ذلك على كراهية غيره، ولا أنه بدعة، ولكن هديه أكمل الهدي وأفضله، والله المستعان.ا.هـ


اما تعريف البدعة بخلاف المشروع فيه اشكال لأن المشروع هنا مختلف فيه (أما ما هو متفق عليه فلا اشكال ) فإذا تركنا هذا التعريف مطلقا هكذا وصفنا كل ما خالف المشروع عند مجتهد ببدعة بالنسبة اليه و أظن اننا بهذا العريف اثبتنا اصلا القضية قبل الاستدلال عليها هو جواز اطلاق لفظ البدعة على المسائل الخلافية التي فيها ادلة قوية من الطرفين !!

أظن ان هذه المسألة فرع من مسألة الإنكار على المخالف لكنها اشد و لو ان المرء احترز لكان أفضل فلا نزيد على كلام العلماء في مثل هذه المسائل خاصة مع عصرنا هذا الذي يستغل فيه البعض هداهم الله اقل فتوى من كلام اهل العلم لتبديع الناس و تكفيرهم.

و قد علمتم ما حصل بسبب تحديد ركعات صلاة التراويح و كيف بدع اصحاب القول الشاذ اصحاب القول الراجح بل الموافق للإجماع !!!!

لو استعملنا قول بن القيم لكان افضل :

فإذا قلنا لم يكن من هديه المداومة على القنوت في الفجر، ولا الجهر بالبسملة، لم يدل ذلك على كراهية غيره، ولا أنه بدعة، ولكن هديه أكمل الهدي وأفضله.

و الله اعلم

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

والخطأ المنطقي الذي لا ينتبه له كثير من الباحثين : أن الخلاف في المسألة الفقهية هو في الأصل : هل هي بدعة أو سنة ..وإن لم يلقبها المختلفون بهذا ...

مثال : الذين ينفون القنوت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنه تعبد به (مطلقاً أو مداومة) مُضمن اجتهادهم أنه بدعة 
فمحل الاجتهاد هو نفس هل هذه بدعة أم سنة ..فلا يصح والحال هذه أن يُجعل الحكم على المسألة بالبدعية أمر خارج..

أما الخطأ العلمي في النظر في هذه المسألة : فهو غفلة جل الناظرين فيها عن كثرة توارد السلف على إطلاق لفظ البدعة والإحداث على مسائل اجتهادية (ومنها ما أُثر عن الصحابة بغير شذوذ يا شيخ أمجد)..

وقوةُ الدليل لا تنفعُ  ضابطاً ولا مانعاً لأنها نسبية ..والقطع لا مدخل له في المسائل الاجتهادية كي يُجعل ضابطاً..
وأخرى يا شيخ أمجد : أنت منعت من إطلاق لفظ المبتدع على الفاعل ؛لاجتهاده  ..طيب : هل تمنع من إطلاقه على المخالف خلافاً غير سائغ  في القطعيات  ؟؟ فهو أيضاً قد يُحكم بأنه مجتهد معذور ..

----------


## أبو الفداء

> فإذا قلنا لم يكن من هديه المداومة على القنوت في الفجر، ولا الجهر بالبسملة، لم يدل ذلك على كراهية غيره، ولا أنه بدعة، ولكن هديه أكمل الهدي وأفضله، والله المستعان.ا.هـ


بارك الله فيك.. ابن القيم رحمه الله كلامه هنا عن المداومة، فقوله "كراهية غيره" وما عطفه عليه، يظهر لي - والله أعلم - أن الضمير فيه يعود لا على أصل المشروعية ولكن على المداومة.. فمن داوم فليس بمبتدع عنده، لأن عمله مشروع في ذاته، أما من كان يفعل ويترك دون مداومة فهذا عنده أحرى للهدي وأقرب، لثبوت الفعل وثبوت الترك كذلك.. وكلامي فيما تقدم كان عن الخلاف في أصل مشروعية الفعل ما بين قائل بالمشروعية وقائل بما يخالفها، والفعل التعبدي إما مشروع وإما بدعة، لا ثالث لهما في الاصطلاح.. وعلى أي الأحوال فكلام ابن القيم رحمه الله لا يمنع المجتهد الذي رجح عنده أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن يداوم، من أن يقول بأن المداومة بدعة، ما دام لا يقولها على وجه الذم والاتهام لمخالفه المجتهد ولكن على وجه بيان مخالفة ذلك المخالف المشروع عنده! ونظائر ذلك كثير في كلام العلماء، والله أعلم.

----------


## غالب الساقي

ينبغي التمسك بتعريف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للبدعة "كل محدثة بدعة " "من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد""من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد" فإن تبين للعالم عن أمر ما أنه بدعة ينطبق عليه وصف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه محدث مخترع في الدين لم يفعله رسول الله ولا أمر به ولا أرشد إليه حكم عليه بأنه بدعة وإن قال بمشروعيته من قال لأن العبرة بالدليل ويكون المخالف معذورا إن كان من أهل الاجتهاد والصدق والله أعلم .

----------


## التقرتي

> ينبغي التمسك بتعريف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للبدعة "كل محدثة بدعة " "من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد""من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد" فإن تبين للعالم عن أمر ما أنه بدعة ينبطق عليه وصف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه محدث مخترع في الدين لم يفعله رسول الله ولا أمر به ولا أرشد إليه حكم عليه بأنه بدعة وإن قال بمشروعيته من قال لأن العبرة بالدليل ويكون المخالف معذورا إن كان من أهل الاجتهاد والصدق والله أعلم .


 
و بما ان المجتهد الاخر عنده دليل ايضا سيقول عن الآخر انه افتى ببدعة فنصل لتبديع الأمرين !!!!

----------


## التقرتي

> بارك الله فيك.. ابن القيم رحمه الله كلامه هنا عن المداومة، فقوله "كراهية غيره" وما عطفه عليه، يظهر لي - والله أعلم - أن الضمير فيه يعود لا على أصل المشروعية ولكن على المداومة.. فمن داوم فليس بمبتدع عنده، لأن عمله مشروع في ذاته، أما من كان يفعل ويترك دون مداومة فهذا عنده أحرى للهدي وأقرب، لثبوت الفعل وثبوت الترك كذلك.. وكلامي فيما تقدم كان عن الخلاف في أصل مشروعية الفعل ما بين قائل بالمشروعية وقائل بما يخالفها، والفعل التعبدي إما مشروع وإما بدعة، لا ثالث لهما في الاصطلاح.. وعلى أي الأحوال فكلام ابن القيم رحمه الله لا يمنع المجتهد الذي رجح عنده أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن يداوم، من أن يقول بأن المداومة بدعة، لا على وجه الذم لمخالفه المجتهد ولكن على وجه مخالفة المشروع عنده! ونظائر ذلك كثير في كلام العلماء، والله أعلم.


 
كلامك طيب في حالة ما اذا كان الامر لم يرد فيه دليل واضح لكن ان كان الخلاف قويا فلابد من وجود ادلة قوية و الأدلة القوية عادة لا تكون عن تأويل خاصة في العبادات لأنها توقيفية.

فقلما يكون خلاف قوي في عبادة لم يفعلها صحابي او لم يرد فيها حديث صحيح  !!!
 و الله اعلم

----------


## أبو الفداء

ينبغي الوقوف على المراد من كلمة "تبديع" قبل إطلاقها .. فإن قال من يطلقها أنه يريد بها نسبة رجل إلى فرقة من الفرق المبتدعة أو نسبته إلى ما تنخرم به ديانته من البدع ويخرج به من أهل السنة - وهو الغالب اليوم على استعمالها في أوساط طلبة العلم والعلماء - فهذا له حكم، بخلاف من يقول: فلان المجتهد قد وقع في بدعة عندي لقوله بمشروعية شيء أراه أنا غير مشروع، فهو عندي مبتدع في قوله هذا.. 
ولعله يحسن جدا ألا يقال في هذا الأخير أنه "تبديع" لأن هذا اللفظ قد جرى على ألسنة المتأخرين وشاع بين الناس في زماننا اليوم على الوجه القادح.. فلعل الاصطلاح قد تغير مدلوله في أوساط العلماء في الأزمنة المتأخرة عما كان عليه قبل (أعني اصطلاح: التبديع، لا اصطلاح البدعة فهذا كما هو)، والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو الفداء

> فقلما يكون خلاف قوي في عبادة لم يفعلها صحابي او لم يرد فيها حديث صحيح  !!!


وفقك الله .. لم أفهم علاقة قوة الخلاف وضعفه بما تعقبته من كلامي! 
كلامي أن الفعل التعبدي - أيا كان نوع الدلالة على إثباتة - لا ينفك عن حال من اثنتين: إما أن يكون مشروعا أو خلاف ذلك.. فإن كان عند أحد المجتهدين "غير مشروع" فما صفته عنده إذن؟ صفته أنه بدعة، ومن يقول به يقول ببدعة وإن كان مجتهدا مأجورا.. ومخالفه يصفه بذلك لأنه لا يرى دليلا - مهما كان الخلاف عند مخالفه قويا ومعتبرا - يرقى للقول بمشروعيته أصلا! أما "تبديع" المخالف بمعنى نفي أن يكون له أي دليل أو مستند يقف عليه على الإطلاق فيما يذهب إليه كأن يكون مخالفا لإجماع أو نحو ذلك، فاستخدام أهل العلم لكلمة بدعة لم يكن في جميع الأحوال مقصورا على هذا الوجه، والله أعلم. 
وإلا فلنرجع للكلام على حد البدعة اصطلاحا لينضبط محل النزاع، بارك الله فيك.

----------


## التقرتي

المشكلة في بعض الافعال كالبسملة مثلا اما ان تجهر بها او ان تسر بها فاذا اثبت احد الأمرين نفيت الآخر الا اذا قلت بالفعلين احيانا كذا و احيانا كذا.

فعلى هذا تقسيمك مشروع او العكس فيه نظر  لأنك ان قلت ان السنة السر فقد جعلت الجهر بدعة و بما ان مخالفك قال ان السنة الجهر فقد جعل السر بدعة فعلى هذا هناك قد وصلنا لبدعة في الطرفين !!!

قوة الخلاف تكمن في ورود دليل عن الصحابة او الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام فكما قلت لك العبادة توقيفية فاذا ورد فعل صحابي فقد استثنيت البدعة و ان ورد حديث صحيح فاستثناء البدعة اولى هنا.

اما ان كان المخالف لا يشهد له فعل صحابي او حديث صحيح فلا يعتبر الخلاف قويا و الله اعلم

----------


## أبو الفداء

> فعلى هذا تقسيمك مشروع او العكس فيه نظر لأنك ان قلت ان السنة السر فقد جعلت الجهر بدعة و بما ان مخالفك قال ان السنة الجهر فقد جعل السر بدعة فعلى هذا هناك قد وصلنا لبدعة في الطرفين !!!


وعلى قولك هذا: إن قلت في مسألة خلافية أن الصواب والحق معك، فقد جعلت مخالفك مخطئا مبطلا، والعكس بالعكس، فعلى هذا قد وصلنا لخطأ وبطلان في الطرفين، فما جوابك عن هذا فهو جوابي، وفقك الله.

----------


## التقرتي

> وعلى قولك هذا: إن قلت في مسألة خلافية أن الصواب والحق معك، فقد جعلت مخالفك مخطئا مبطلا، والعكس بالعكس، فعلى هذا قد وصلنا لخطأ وبطلان في الطرفين، فتأمل!


هذا الذي اردت ان اقوله لكن الخطأ اقل وقعا من البدعة !!! 
لأن المسائل الخلافية فيها ما تنكر فيه على المخالف و فيها ما لا تنكر فيه لكن ان قلت ان الامر بدعة فلا مجال للشك هنا لابد ان تنكر على المخالف و من هنا يتضح الفرق بين الأمرين لذلك قلت ان مسألتنا فرع من مسألة الإنكار على المخالف لكنها اشد

----------


## أبو الفداء

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مهلا يا أخي الكريم .. ما هو الذي أردتَ قوله؟؟ أن الخطأ واقع في الطرفين والبدعة واقعة في الطرفين؟؟ ما معنى هذا؟؟؟ الأصوليون تكلموا في المجتهد على قولين، قوم قالوا كل مجتهد مصيب، وقوم قالوا لكل مجتهد نصيب، فإما أصاب وإما أخطأ وهو مأجور في الحالتين! فهل قال أحدهم أن كل مجتهد مبطل مخطئ، لزوما من كون كل من الفريقين يخطئ الآخر ويرى بطلان مذهبه؟؟؟ 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  البدعة منها ما هو شديد غليظ ومنها ما دون ذلك، وكذا الخطأ والبطلان في الاجتهاد على عمومه، (وكلاهما قد يطلق ويراد به الآخر) وربما يقال أن كل بدعة باطل، وليس كل باطل بدعة.. ونحتاج إلى استقراء أيضا - فضلا عن سلف - لنقول بمثل هذا .. ولكن بأي دليل جعلت البدعة بإطلاقها أشد من القول الباطل بإطلاقه؟ ما دليلك على هذا التفريق؟.. بارك الله فيك وسددك.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> كلامي أن الفعل التعبدي - أيا كان نوع الدلالة على إثباتة - لا ينفك عن حال من اثنتين: إما أن يكون مشروعا أو خلاف ذلك.. فإن كان عند أحد المجتهدين "غير مشروع" فما صفته عنده إذن؟ صفته أنه بدعة، ومن يقول به يقول ببدعة وإن كان مجتهدا مأجورا.. ومخالفه يصفه بذلك لأنه لا يرى دليلا - مهما كان الخلاف عند مخالفه قويا ومعتبرا - يرقى للقول بمشروعيته أصلا!


أصبتَ وأحسنتَ أبا الفداء..

----------


## التقرتي

> مهلا يا أخي الكريم .. ما هو الذي أردتَ قوله؟؟ أن الخطأ واقع في الطرفين والبدعة واقعة في الطرفين؟؟ ما معنى هذا؟؟؟ الأصوليون تكلموا في المجتهد على قولين، قوم قالوا كل مجتهد مصيب، وقوم قالوا لكل مجتهد نصيب، فإما أصاب وإما أخطأ وهو مأجور في الحالتين! فهل قال أحدهم أن كل مجتهد مبطل مخطئ، لزوما من كون كل من الفريقين يخطئ الآخر ويرى بطلان مذهبه؟؟؟


 
لا بد ان احدهما اصاب او ان الحق منقسم بين قوليهما و في كل الأحوال الحق لا يتعدد و انما ان نظرنا من ناحية المقلد فهو لا يدري اين هو الحق فهو يرى ان كل واحد من الاثنين يقول عن الآخر انه وقع في بدعة!!




> البدعة منها ما هو شديد غليظ ومنها ما دون ذلك، وكذا الخطأ والبطلان في الاجتهاد على عمومه، (وكلاهما قد يطلق ويراد به الآخر) وربما يقال أن كل بدعة باطل، وليس كل باطل بدعة.. ونحتاج إلى استقراء أيضا - فضلا عن سلف - لنقول بمثل هذا ..


 
اما قولك بدعة منها ما هو غليظ ومنها ما دون ذلك، فارجوا ان توضحه اكثر فالذي اعرفه ان كل بدعة ضلالة و كيف تكون ضلالة غير مغلظة ؟.

الأكيد انه في عصرنا هذا ان اطلق لفظ البدعة فيحمل مباشرة على بدعة غليظة.


ربما ايضا مسألتنا فيه اشكال من ناحية معنى اطلاق لفظ البدعة عند السلف 





> ولكن بأي دليل جعلت البدعة بإطلاقها أشد من القول الباطل بإطلاقه؟ ما دليلك على هذا التفريق؟.. بارك الله فيك وسددك.


لم افهم قصدك فلم افرق بين الأمرين انما قلت ان المسائل الخلافية القوية الأدلة لا ننكر فيها على المخالف لكن البدعة المتعارف عليه في عصرنا اننا ننكرها و الله اعلم

----------


## أبو الفداء

> من ناحية المقلد فهو لا يدري اين هو الحق فهو يرى ان كل واحد من الاثنين يقول عن الآخر انه وقع في بدعة!!


المقلد لا حكم له ولا عبرة بفهمه ولا أثر له في توجيه الاصطلاح عند أهل العلم يا أخي الكريم! الجاهل يُعَلّم! وأما فقه الدعوة وما يصح قوله أمام العوام وما لا يصح مخافة فتنتهم وما إلى ذلك فقضية أخرى لا تأثير لها على كلامنا إلا أن نقول أن الأفضل اجتناب هذا الوصف لقول المخالف "أنه بدعة" أمام المقلدة الجهلاء مخافة أن يحملوه على غير وجهه .. وقد تقدم قولنا بهذا!



> اما قولك بدعة منها ما هو غليظ ومنها ما دون ذلك، فارجوا ان توضحه اكثر فالذي اعرفه ان كل بدعة ضلالة و كيف تكون ضلالة غير مغلظة ؟


فهل البدع عندك كلها على درجة واحدة؟ لا أظنك تقول بهذا. 
وهل كل ما وصفه بعض العلماء بأنه بدعة، تحقق الإجماع ولابد على بدعيته؟ 
أما حديث "كل بدعة ضلالة" فهذا اللفظ لا يلزم منه أن كل البدع على درجة واحدة! كل مخالفة للحق في شيء صغر أو كبر يصح وصفها بأنها ضلالة وكل من تعمدها مع قيام الحجة عليه ببطلانها فهو داخل في الوعيد كما نص الحديث (وكل ضلالة في النار)! 
لو أني قلت في مخالفي أنه على بدعة، فهو كقولي أنه على ضلالة، سواء بسواء، وقد يكون غاية ما أقصده أنه باجتهاده هذا على قول لا يوافقه الدليل عندي، فقد ضل عن الصواب في ذلك، فهل يلزم أن يكون تبديعي هذا إخراجا له من أهل السنة مثلا أو إهلاكا له؟ ليس بلازم.. وهل يلزم أن يكون وصفي إياه بالبدعة قاصرا على إذا ما رأيته يخالف إجماعا أو أصلا من أصول الدين مثلا؟ كلا لا يلزم! لا من جهة اللغة ولا من جهة الاصطلاح الشرعي على كلمة "بدعة" وما يراد بها! (هذا وأقرر لك أني لا أستعمل هذه الكلمة مع مخالفي في المسائل التي تقرر فيها الخلاف، لا لأنه ليس لي أن أصفه بها، ولكن لتغير نظر الناس لمدلولها في زماننا وحملهم إياها على الطعن في ديانة من تنسب إليه كما ذكرت أنت)
فمن ضوابط وصف الفعل التعبدي بأنه بدعة ألا يستند إلى أصل شرعي صحيح؛ بطريق خاص أو عام. فلو أن رجلين اختلفا في ثبوت الأصل الشرعي، فماذا يكون المثبت عند النافي إلا قائلا ببدعة؟ مخالفي قد أخطأ عندي في اجتهاده فأثبت فعلا لا أراه هو وسلفه ممن أثبته كذلك لنفس الدليل - خلافا لمن لم يثبت -، إلا محدثا أمرا ليس من أمر الدين.. فماذا يكون وصف هذا القول في اعتباري؟ هو تشريع لعبادة غير مشروعة، فهو بدعة! 
فهل يستوي حكم هذا المجتهد بصنيعه هذا عندي في المسألة الخلافية مع من يقول - مثلا - بأن الاستواء معناه الاستيلاء؟؟ هل هذه كتلك؟؟ كلا ولا شك! مخالفي في الاجتهاد قد ضل - عندي - عن الصواب في المسألة محل الخلاف واهتديت أنا إليه.. فإن وجد له سلفا فقد وسعه ما وسعه ووسعني أنا ما وسع سلفي، ولكن لا يمنع أنه عندي على شيء غير مشروع، هو وسلفه، وإلا لو اعتقدت مشروعيته لم يجز لي أن أخالفه! أما مخالف عموم السلف والأئمة وسائر الأمة بلا سلف ولا سند فقد ضل عن سبيل المؤمنين جميعا، فليست كل الضلالات - لغة ولا شرعا - على درجة واحدة.. ولا يحتج على هذا بقوله عليه السلام "وكل ضلالة في النار" لأن الواقع في الضلالة قد يكون معذورا بل قد يكون مأجورا إن كان مجتهدا أفرغ وسعه وقال بما أداه إليه اجتهاده!      



> لم افهم قصدك فلم افرق بين الأمرين انما قلت ان المسائل الخلافية القوية الأدلة لا ننكر فيها على المخالف لكن البدعة المتعارف عليه في عصرنا اننا ننكرها و الله اعلم


الإنكار على المخالف باب الكلام فيه يطول فأرجو ألا نتشعب إليه هنا، بارك الله فيك، منعا للخروج عن الموضوع.. وليس القيد في وصف الشيء بأنه بدعة مبنيا على معرفة هل يشرع الإنكار على فاعله أو القائل به أم لا! ولكن على معرفة هل يوافق الدليل أم لا (وهذا ما لا يسلم من وقوع الخلاف فيه بالأساس) أما الإنكار ومشروعيته فهذه نتيجة تنبني على معرفة الحكم، وليس العكس..

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
الشكر الجزيل للفاضل أبي الفداء على "إحيائه" للموضوع، و"من أحيا أرضًا ميتة فهي له"، بيد أنها "لأحد"...
الموضوع يحتاج إلى سعة من الوقت، لجمع المسائل المتعلقة به، والنظر في مآلات نتائجه وتطبيقاتها، وتحريرها بكلام منضبط يدرأ عنه سوء الفهم ويسد عنها باب الاعتراض.
لكن ريثما يتسنى ذلك لمن تتيسر له مؤهلات الاضطلاع به، لا بأس من مقاربة بعض المسائل المتعلقة به؛ على أن تؤخذ مأخذ الممهدات للموضوع، لا غير... وها هي ذي على شكل "رؤوس أقلام"، كما يقال في لغة الصحافة:
* قادني نظري –المتواضع- (وأنا في عجلة من أمري) إلى أنه لا بد من التمييز بين أمرين اثنين:
_ ما حكم عليه بعض السلف بأنه بدعة، ومع ذلك خولفوا فيه أو استمر الخلاف بعدهم.
2_ ما وقع في عصر السلف، واختلفوا حوله، ولم يحكم عليه أحد منهم بالبدعية؛ لكن جاء بعدهم من أطلق هذا الحكم.
_ المسألة الأولى تحتاج ابتداءً إلى استقراء وتتبُّع للأقوال؛ ثم النظر إلى سياق تلك الإطلاقات؛ ثم تصنيفها إلى ما هو من باب البدع المحضة، وما هو من باب المختلَف فيه لغياب الدليل عن القائل، أو لتعارض ظاهر الأدلة، أو لتأويل سائغ تقتضيه النصوص وتختلف فيه الأفهام...
_ المسألة الثانية هي محور النقاش. ورأيي أنها متوقفة إلى حد بعيد على تحرير المسألة الأولى. فإذا تبيَّن لنا أنّ الحكم ببدعية عمل ما كان صريحًا، مجرَّدًا عن ملابسات تخصِّص دلالاته؛ أي: أنه صدر عن النظر المحض إلى الأدلة، بعيدا عن ملابسات القيام بذلك الفعل، صح القول بجواز الحكم على المخالف بأنَّ قوله بدعة، وإن استند إلى دليل، طالمًا المبدِّع يعتقد قوة دليله. ومع ذلك، فإنَّ القول بجواز إطلاق التبديع على المخالف في مسألة ما لا يعني بالضرورة أنه هو الأصوب، أو الأفضل، أو الأكثر دقة من الناحية العلمية. فقد قالت أمّ المؤمنين عائشة –رضي الله عنها: "مَن زعَم أنَّ محمَّدًا (صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم) رأى ربَّه فقد أعظم على الله الفرية". والمسألة –مع تعلقها بباب الاعتقاد- اختلف فيها الصحابة... ومع ذلك، ليس قولها مبرِّرًا لمن يأتي بعدها ليحكم على القول أو قائليه بالافتراء على الله. والله أعلم.

----------


## الواحدي

... تابع
* قول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية:
"كثيرٌ مِن مجتهديالسلف والخلف قدقالوا وفعلواما هو بدعة، ولم يعلموا أنه بدعة؛ إمَّالأحاديث ضعيفة ظنوها صحيحة، وإما لآياتٍ فهموا منها ما لم يرد منها، وإما لرأي رأوهوفي المسألة نصوص لم تبلغهم".
هذا القول مشكل، لا سيما وقد تكلّم فيه عن مجتهدي السلف. وظاهره التناقض مع المرجعية المعيارية التي تبنّاها شيخ الإسلام في تقرير مسائل الاعتقاد وغيرها، أي: فهم السلف من القرون الثلاثة الأولى. هذا من ناحية...
من ناحية أخرى: إن فحوى كلام الشيخ ومآل تقريره أنّ العبرة بما صحَّ لدينا نحن من نصوص. والسلف إذا لم يتطابق قولهم مع ما ترجَّح لدينا، بناءً على الأدلة الصحيحة المتوفرة لدينا، وإن كانت لهم أعذارهم ومبرِّراتهم، يمكننا الحكم عليه بأنه بدعة. وقوله "وإمّا لآيات فهموا منها ما لم يُرَد منها" فيه ما ما فيه.. لأنّ مدلوله نخطئة فهم بعض السلف ثم جواز تبديع قوله، بناءً على فهمنا نحن للآيات نفسها...

يتبع...

----------


## الواحدي

... تابع

رجوعًا إلى كلام ابن تيمية، رحمه الله. فقد برَّر وقوع جواز وقوع السلف (والخلف) في البدعة بما يلي:
_ تصحيح بعضهم لأحاديث ضعيفة.
_ فهمه بعضهم الخاطئ لبعض النصوص.
_ قولهم بالرأي لأنّ بعض النصوص لم تبلغ بعضهم.
لكن قد يقال: لماذا لا يكون العكس؟ أي لماذا لا ندرج في باب الاحتمالات كون بعض النصوص لم يصلنا؟ وإذا سلَّمنا باحتمال أنّ بعض النصوص لم يصلنا، فإنه لا يصح لنا بوجهٍ الحكم على بعض ما قالوا به بأنه بدعة، بناءً على ما تبقَّى لدينا من نصوص.
فإن قيل: لكنّنا متعبَّدون بما وصلنا إلينا من أدلة، لا بما غاب عنَّا.
يجاب: وكذلك بعض أولئك السلف، إنّما اجتهدوا بناءً على ما بلغهم. ثم إنّ الأمر يقود إلى تساوي الحالتين، لأنّ احتمال غياب الأدلة وارد لدى الطرفين. وما دام الأمر كذلك، لم يصح الجزم من أحدهما بأنّ ما ذهب إليه الآخر بدعة.

يتبع...

----------


## غالب الساقي

> و بما ان المجتهد الاخر عنده دليل ايضا سيقول عن الآخر انه افتى ببدعة فنصل لتبديع الأمرين !!!!


هناك مسائل اتفقوا على أنها بدعة ومسائل اختلفوا في بدعيتها فالمرجع فيها الدليل وهذا كسائر مسائل الفقه يختلفون في حكم المسألة والمرجع الدليل ويطلب من الجميع الرجوع إلى الدليل وإنما يحكم العالم على المسألة بحسب اجتهاده ولا يلزمه اجتهاد غيره ولا يؤثر في نفس الأمر لكون الحجة لا تقوم برأي عالم إنما بالنص أو الإجماع أو قول الصحابي الذي ليس له مخالف ونحن نجد إطلاقات كثيرة من العلماء على أمور بأنها بدعة مع كونها مسائل فقهية مختلفا فيها فلا ينبغي للخلاف أن يطغى على الدليل ويغلق بابه فالبدعة بدعة وإن أفتوك وأفتوك .
وقد يكون الأمر واضحا أحيانا في كونها بدعة وأحيانا يكون الأمر فيه مجال للاجتهاد لأسباب يعلمها طلبة العلم المهم لا ينبغي أن يكون قول العالم الذي قوله ليس حجة شرعية هادما لحكم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هو حكم بأن كل محدثة بدعة وبين أن ذلك في الدين لا في الدنيا فنبقى على هذا الأصل ونتمسك به ونحكم على كل ما ينطبق عليه بذلك فإن خالف مخالف باجتهاد سائغ منه ولم نقتنع باجتهاده عذرناه دون أن نترك ما يظهر لنا من الصواب بحسب تعريف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
فالمقصود التعريف الذي عرفه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للبدعة يجب التمسك به فهو قال كل محدثة بدعة فنقول كما قال .
وممكن التوقف في بعض المسائل لطالب العلم هل هي بدعة أم لا حين يعلم قوة وجهة نظر الطرفين ولا يترجح لديه شيء .
والله أعلم

----------


## الواحدي

... تابع 
* قال النووي في "المجموع":"وأمَّا قولهم: "قال بعض التابعين: الجهر بالبسملة بدعة"، فلا حجة فيه؛ لأنه يخبر عن اعتقاده ومذهبه. كما قال أبو حنيفة: العقيقة بدعة وصلاة الاستسقاء بدعة؛ وهما سُنَّة عند جماهير العلماء، للأحاديث الصحيحة فيهما. ومذهب واحد من الناس لا يكون حجة على مجتهد آخر، فكيف يكون حجة على الأكثرين، مع مخالفته للأحاديث الصحيحة السابقة".
والذي استوقفني من كلامه هو قوله: "فلا حجة فيه، لأنه يخبر عن اعتقاده ومذهبه". ومفاده أنّ ثبوت لفظ التبديع عن بعض السلف لا يعني ضرورةً صحةَ ذلك الحكم، فهُمْ إنما ذهبوا إلى ما ذهبوا إليه لعدّة اعتبارات. وهذه الاعتبارات هي نفسها التي تنتاب الاجتهاد في كل عصر ومصر، وهي مرتبطة تحديدًا ببشرية المجتهد وحدودها. وبالتالي، يضاف إلى القول بجواز الحكم على عمل ما بأنه بدعة، مع قول المخالف بعكسه: ضرورة أن يصدر هذا الحكم عن مجتهد مستكمل لشرائط الاجتهاد.
ومع ذلك، فإنّ ورع العالم من شأنه أن يصدّه عن الحكم بالبدعة على قول مستند إلى دليل يرى هو مرجوحيته أو ضعفه. فالإمام مالك –مثلا- لم أره في "المدونة" يحكم بالبدعة على ما اختُلِف فيه استنادًا إلى دليل، بل على البدع المحضة التي لا أصل خاص أو عام يدل على مشروعيتها. والله أعلم.

يتبع...

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> والذي استوقفني من كلامه هو قوله: "فلا حجة فيه، لأنه يخبر عن اعتقاده ومذهبه". ومفاده أنّ ثبوت لفظ التبديع عن بعض السلف لا يعني ضرورةً صحةَ ذلك الحكم،


هذا لا نزاع فيه ...ولا فرق في ذا بين : التبديع والسنية والتحريم بل وحتى الإباحة...فثبوت أي من ذلك عن بعض السلف لا يعني ضرورة صحة ذلك الحكم..

إنما البحث : هل يجوز إطلاق لفظ التبديع على المسألة بحسب ما يظهر للمجتهد (؟؟)

و هذا النقل من النووي نص في جواز إطلاق البدعية على المسائل بحسب ما يظهر للمجتهد..وأن هذا في الجملة ليس منكراً عند أهل العلم..

----------


## أبو الفداء

> الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
> الشكر الجزيل للفاضل أبي الفداء على "إحيائه" للموضوع، و"من أحيا أرضًا ميتة فهي له"، بيد أنها "لأحد"...
> .


بخ بخ أيها الواحدي .. ها قد أقبلت الفوائد التي ننتظرها .. (ابتسامة)
أحسن الله إليك ونفع بك.
لي تعقيب على ما تعقبت به، أو بالأحرى استشكلته على كلام شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله.
تقول حفظك الله وسددك:



> وظاهره التناقض مع المرجعية المعيارية التي تبنّاها شيخ الإسلام في تقرير مسائل الاعتقاد وغيرها، أي: فهم السلف من القرون الثلاثة الأول


قلت لا أرى هذا التناقض بارك الله فيك، فكلامه رحمه الله عما هو بدعة وما ليس كذلك، مرجعيته في جميع الأحوال إنما هي أقوال السلف لا غيرهم.. فلم أر في كلامه هنا ما يلزم منه جعل الخلف حاكمين على اجتهادات السلف! وأنت إن  أردت أن تخالف بعض السلف في مذهبهم فليس لك ذلك ما لم يكن لك سلف في مذهبك يناظر من خالفتهم أو يعلو فوقهم في الرتبة.. والشيخ لم يفصل في هذا المعنى لعدم الحاجة إلى بيان ذلك التفصيل في هذا المقام، فهو المعوم من منهجه رحمه الله. فقول القائل بأن من السلف من وقع في البدعة لكذا وكذا من الأسباب، هذا بم يقول القائل منا به؟ إنما يقول به باستقراء أقوال السلف ومذاهبهم في الاستدلال وما وقف عليه بعضهم وخفي عن البعض الآخر منهم ونحو هذا مما يعتذر به لهم، لا بغير ذلك. 
وقولك - أعزك الله:



> إن فحوى كلام الشيخ ومآل تقريره أنّ العبرة بما صحَّ لدينا نحن من نصوص. والسلف إذا لم يتطابق قولهم مع ما ترجَّح لدينا، بناءً على الأدلة الصحيحة المتوفرة لدينا، وإن كانت لهم أعذارهم ومبرِّراتهم، يمكننا الحكم عليه بأنه بدعة. وقوله "وإمّا لآيات فهموا منها ما لم يُرَد منها" فيه ما ما فيه.. لأنّ مدلوله نخطئة فهم بعض السلف ثم جواز تبديع قوله، بناءً على فهمنا نحن للآيات نفسها


هو امتداد لقولك السابق، وتعقيبي عليه - بالتبعية - امتداد لتعقيبي على سابقه.. فما صح لدينا هذا، من رواية ودراية، من أين لنا به إن لم يكن من طريق السلف أنفسهم؟ وإن وافقنا قول بعضهم وخالفنا قول البعض الآخر، فرأينا عدم مشروعية فعل رأى مخالفونا أنه مشروع، ألا يسعنا ما وسعهم من أوصاف أطلقها بعضهم على مخالفيهم في ذلك من التكذيب والتبديع ونحو ذلك، على هذا الفهم الدقيق للمراد من تلك الألفاظ؟ فنحن لا ننسب قول واحد من السلف  إلى البدعة إلا اعتضادا على قول غيره من السلف في ذات الأمر، بالضوابط المعروفة في استقراء أقوالهم ومذاهبهم جميعا، لا بناءا على فهمنا نحن، بارك الله فيك.
أما قولك هذا:



> لكن قد يقال: لماذا لا يكون العكس؟ أي لماذا لا ندرج في باب الاحتمالات كون بعض النصوص لم يصلنا؟ وإذا سلَّمنا باحتمال أنّ بعض النصوص لم يصلنا، فإنه لا يصح لنا بوجهٍ الحكم على بعض ما قالوا به بأنه بدعة، بناءً على ما تبقَّى لدينا من نصوص.


فملاحظة نفيسة، بارك الله فيك، وهي تحتاج إلى تأمل كثير.. وهذا الاحتمال وارد ولا ريب، - أعني احتمال ألا تكون بعض النصوص قد وصلت إلينا - ولهذا نقول بأنه ما دمنا نتحرك باختياراتنا في إطار ما وسعهم رحمهم الله من الأقوال وأثر عنهم - وهم أحظى منا بالأدلة والنصوص ولا شك - فإنه يسعنا أن نعتضد بالقدر الذي بلغنا من الأدلة والنصوص لنوافق به مذهبا من المذاهب المأثورة عنهم، (ولن نعدم الحق في ذلك لاستقرار الحكم الكوني بألا تجمع الأمة على ضلالة في أي عصر من عصورها) وإن خالفنا بذلك من خالفناه منهم ووصفنا قوله بالبدعة لغياب الدليل عندنا كما غاب عمن اتخذناه سلفا، وهذا ما ينتهي إليه غلبة ظن المجتهد منا على كل حال، وليس عليه كلفة بأكثر من غلبة الظن التي مبناها ما يصل إليه بعد إفراغه وسعه! المهم أن ينضبط بأقوال السلف في ذلك كله فلا يخرج عنها.. والله أعلم.
وهذا ينقلنا إلى وقلك وفقك الله:



> وكذلك بعض أولئك السلف، إنّما اجتهدوا بناءً على ما بلغهم. ثم إنّ الأمر يقود إلى تساوي الحالتين، لأنّ احتمال غياب الأدلة وارد لدى الطرفين. وما دام الأمر كذلك، لم يصح الجزم من أحدهما بأنّ ما ذهب إليه الآخر بدعة


قلت فلنستصحب ما تقدم الجواب به عن أصل هذه المداخلة الكريمة منك بارك الله فيك، وهو قولك بأن كلام شيخ الإسلام قد يفهم منه تسليط فهم الخلف على فهم السلف، فليس الأمر كذلك. وما دمنا قد تساوينا في احتمال غياب النصوص عن المجتهد منا نحن وهم، فيحكمنا عند الترجيح التقيد بجملة أقوالهم وما ذهبوا إليه، فإن وافقنا من قال منهم بعدم مشروعية فعل من الأفعال فقد وافقناه كذلك بالتبعية في تبديع - أو تخطئة - مخالفه الذي أثبت مشروعيته.. والتابع تابع في ذلك وله حكم المتبوع. فلا إشكال إن شاء الله، والله أعلى وأعلم.

----------


## التقرتي

و نقل النووي عن الامام مالك نص في عدم جواز اطلاق لفظ البدعة على ما اختُلِف فيه استنادًا إلى دليل و الله اعلم

----------


## الواحدي

... تابع

* البدعة قد تُطلَق، ويراد بها مدلولها اللغوي. وقد تُطلَق ويراد بها أنّها لم تكن على عهد الرسول صلّى الله عليه وسلَّم، أو بلفظ أدق: لم يتعهَّدها الرسول صلّى الله عليه وسلّم بشكل منتظم. ومن هنا وجب التحري في الفهم والنقل. ومن أمثلة ذلك: قول عمر رضي الله عنه عن صلاة التراويح: "نعمت البدعة".
والأصرح من ذلك: ما ثبت عن ابن عمر –رضي الله عنهما- من قوله عن صلاة الضحى بأنها بدعة. لكن ثبت عنه أيضًا أنّه قال: "إنّها محدَثةٌ، وإنَّها لمِن أحسن ما أحدَثوا". وقال أيضًا: "لقد قُتِل عثمان وما أحَد يسبِّحها، وما أحدَثَ الناس شيئا أحَبَّ إليَّ منها". ولعلّه حكم بالبدعية على المداومة عليها أو أدائها في المسجد...

* عندما نذكر الدليل، ينصرف الذهن إلى الكتاب والسنَّة حصرًا. والدليل أعم من ذلك، وقد يكون من الأدلة العامّة التي يأخذ بها كل مجتهد، كما قد يكون من الأدلة الخاصة بذلك المجتهد ومنهجه في الاستنباط والترجيح. ومن هنا فإنّ حكمنا على قول مجتهد ما أنه بناءً على ما صح لدينا من حديث فحسب لا يستقيم؛ بل لا بد من البحث عن أدلة القائل ومستنده. فقد ينصرف المجتهد عن حديث إلى حديث آخر يراه أصح منه، وقد يرى في المسألة نسخا، أو تخصيصا؛ كما قد يلتفت إلى أصل عام أو إلى أصل من الأصول التي بنى عليها مذهبه وما إلى إلى ذلك...
ومن هنا وجب التحري في إطلاق وصف البدعة على مَن كان اجتهاده معتبَرًا، وثبت بالاستقراء أنه لا يُصدِر قولاً إلا بدليل، سواء كان الدليل خاصًّا أو عامًّا.
بمعنى آخر: إنّ المتأخرين والمعاصرين هم أحرى الناس بالتورع في هذا الباب، لما توفَّر لديهم من أقوال مجموع ومصنفات السلف. وإذا كان بعض السلف معذورًا في إطلاقه هذا الحكم على من خالفه، فإنّ هذا العذر تتقلص دائرته في حق المتأخر، لأنّ إمكانية اطلاعه على أدلة المخالف أوسع. والله أعلم.

* إنّ ثنائية "صواب/خطأ" أو "مسنون/مبتدع" لا يمكن تطبيقها بشكل صارم وشامل على كافة الأحكام، وذلك لاعتبارات أسباب الخلاف نفسها التي ذكرها ابن تيمية في قوله الذي نقله الإخوة الأفاضل. وذلك لأن بعض الأحكام أو الأفعال لم يصرِّح الشارع بالحكمة منها أو بعلّة مشروعيتها، فكان الاختلاف حولها لهذا الاعتبار، وسيستمر ولا يمكن حسمه إلا بدليل يتضمَّن التصريح.
وللتوضيح: مسألة الاضطجاع بعد ركعتي الفجر. فقد أنكرها عبد الله بن مسعود وعبد الله بن عمر، رضي الله عنهما؛ بل صرّح ابن عمر أنها بدعة، مع أنه كان من أكثر الصحابة تشدُّدًا في مسائل الاقتداء. وهذا يرجع إلى الحكمة من هذه الضجعة، هل كانت للفصل؟ أم كانت مقصودة لذاتها؟ ولم يرد عن الرسول صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم تصريح بأحد الأمرين. والله أعلم.

* يبدو لي أنّ تصنيف اجتهادات الفقهاء إلى "مشروع" و"مبتدع"، تبعًا لثنائية الصواب والخطأ، فيه شيء من المجازفة. نعم؛ إنّ من أقل مواصفات صوابية المجتهد أن يكون هو مقتنعًا بأنّ اجتهاده صواب وأنَّ غيره مخطئ. ولكن هذه القناعة ينبغي أن تكون مشفوعة بقناعة أخرى، وهي أنّه توصَّل إلى ما توصَّل إليه بناءً على ما توصّل إليه علمه هو، وأنَّ علمه محدود ومعرَّض للخطأ، لارتفاع العصمة عنه.
وبالتالي يمكننا القول ابتداءً أنَّ جواز إطلاق التبديع في المسائل المختلف فيها، إذا كان الاختلاف مؤسسا على أدلة معتبرة، لا يمكن أن يصح اعتباره إلا فيما استقر عليه الإجماع، لارتباط هذا الأخير بالعصمة. أقول "يمكننا"، لأنّ المسألة مطروحة للمناقشة...

* تنبيه: يخرج عن موضوعنا ما كان بدعة محضة، ولم يكن له أصل، ولم يقل به أحد من السلف.

* السؤال الذي يفرض نفسه في هذا الباب: ما هي الثمرة من إطلاق لفظ البدعة على رأي المخالف، في المسائل التي تعنينا، بدل لفظ الخطأ؟
والله أعلم.

انتهى. مؤقتا... (ابتسامة)

----------


## الواحدي

الشكر الموصول إلى الأخوين الفاضلين: أبي الفداء وأبي فهر على ما تقدّما به من تعقيبات نفيسة.
وأذكِّر نفسي وجميع إخواني أن هذا المجلس مجلس علمي، والمساهم فيه لا يخلو من أحد أحوال ثلاثة: فائدة يجود بها على إخوانه، أو استفسار يتقدم به، أو مذاكرة. ومن أهم مواصفات المذاكرة أنّ المشترك فيها لا ينطلق من أفكار يعتبرها مسلّمات لا تقبل الرد أو النقض أو التصويب، بل يحاول من خلال المحاورة والأخذ والرد مع غيره التوصل إلى حل الإشكال الذي بسببه كانت تلك المذاكرة. وهي أشبه بالبحث الذي يقوم به الشخص منفردًا من أجل التوصل إلى حكم في مسألة ما. فهو خلال بحث قد يبدو له وجه صواب، ثم إذا تقدم في البحث قد يبدو له وجه آخر، وهكذا... فقد يدخل أخ ما ما في مذاكرة وفي ذهنه مسلَّمة ما، وهذا أمر مقبول بل مطلوب، لكن شرط أن يكون مستعدًّا نظريا ونفسيا للتخلي عن تلك القناعة إذا ما تبيَّن له أنّ الصواب غيرها؛ وذلك لا يتم إلا بالتأمل المنصف لما يقوله إخوانه وكأنه هو الذي فكَّر فيه وأخضعه لميزان النقد...
ومن هنا فالمذاكرة "مشروع مفتوح" إلى أن يرسو النقاش على نتيجة يترجّح لدى المتحاورين (أو معظمهم) أنها الصواب أو الأقرب للصواب.
والمسألة التي نحن بصدد الخوض فيها تحتاج إلى استحضار ما كُتِب في الباب، واستقراء ما تعلَّق به، ثم محاولة التأصيل بشكل منهجي استقصائي... كان الله في عون الجميع.
وسأكتفي فقط بالتعقيب على أخي المفضال أبي الفداء فيما يخص قوله:

"قلت لا أرى هذا التناقض بارك الله فيك، فكلامه رحمه الله عما هو بدعة وما ليس كذلك،مرجعيته في جميع الأحوال إنما هي أقوال السلف لا غيرهم.. فلم أر في كلامه هنا مايلزم منه جعل الخلف حاكمين على اجتهادات السلف! وأنت إن أردت أن تخالف بعض السلف فيمذهبهم فليس لك ذلك ما لم يكن لك سلف في مذهبك يناظر من خالفتهم أو يعلو فوقهم فيالرتبة".

وممّا يورد على هذا الكلام: قولنا "مرجعيته إنما هي أقوال السلف" يعني أنّ بين السلف خلافا في المسألة. وترجيح قول بعض السلف على بعض هو نفسه اجتهاد منّا. وما دام اجتهادًا، فهو قابل للصواب والخطأ. فمخالفة بعض السلف استنادًا إلى سلف آخر يجعل قول مخالفنا مستندا هو أيضا إلى السلف.
والله أعلم.

----------


## التقرتي

حبذا لو نقلتم امثلة عن السلف و المعاصرين ممن اطلق لفظ البدعة على مسائل خلافية قوية الأدلة

----------


## أبو الفداء

> فمخالفة بعض السلف استنادًا إلى سلف آخر يجعل قول مخالفنا مستندا هو أيضا إلى السلف.


صحيح .. بارك الله فيك..
وأقول كما خَطَّأَ من وافقتَه من السلف من خالفه من السلف، فأنت تتابعه على ذلك، - مع استصحاب منزلة من خالفت من مجتهدي السلف وحفظ قدرهم والتأدب معهم ولا شك - فأين الإشكال؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

للفائدة




*1-* *إطلاق اسم البدعة على بعض مسائل الاجتهاد المتنازع فيها = ثابت مستفيض جوازه عن السلف ولا سبيل لدفعه.*



*2- الحكم العام يجوز إطلاقه في مسائل الاجتهاد وغيرها فيقال من فعل كذا (مما هو من مسائل الاجتهاد) فهو مبتدع.*




*يقول شيخ الإسلام لما تكلم عن حكم إلحاق الوعيد إذا صادف محلاً مختلفاً فيه ،كمن يفتي بجواز الوصل مع قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (لعن الله الواصلة...): ((**وَحُجَّةُ هَؤُلَاءِ أَنَّ الْوَعِيدَ مِنْ الْأُمُورِ الْعِلْمِيَّةِ ؛ فَلَا تَثْبُتُ إلَّا بِمَا يُفِيدُ الْعِلْمَ وَأَيْضًا فَإِنَّ الْفِعْلَ إذَا كَانَ مُجْتَهِدًا فِي حُكْمِهِ لَمْ يَلْحَقْ فَاعِلَهُ الْوَعِيدُ . فَعَلَى قَوْلِ هَؤُلَاءِ يُحْتَجُّ بِأَحَادِيثِ الْوَعِيدِ فِي تَحْرِيمِ الْأَفْعَالِ مُطْلَقًا وَلَا يَثْبُتُ بِهَا الْوَعِيدُ إلَّا أَنْ تَكُونَ الدَّلَالَةُ قَطْعِيَّةً ... وَذَهَبَ الْأَكْثَرُونَ مِنْ الْفُقَهَاءِ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ عَامَّةِ السَّلَفِ إلَى أَنَّ هَذِهِ الْأَحَادِيثَ حُجَّةٌ فِي جَمِيعِ مَا تَضَمَّنَتْهُ مِنْ الْوَعِيدِ ؛ فَإِنَّ أَصْحَابَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَالتَّابِعِينَ بَعْدَهُمْ مَا زَالُوا يُثْبِتُونَ بِهَذِهِ الْأَحَادِيثِ الْوَعِيدَ كَمَا يُثْبِتُونَ بِهَا الْعَمَلَ وَيُصَرِّحُونَ بِلُحُوقِ الْوَعِيدِ الَّذِي فِيهَا* *لِلْفَاعِلِ فِي الْجُمْلَة**ِ وَهَذَا مُنْتَشِرٌ عَنْهُمْ فِي أَحَادِيثِهِمْ وَفَتَاوِيهِمْ )).**وإطلاق اسم المبتدع أخف بكثير من إطلاق الوعيد.*




*2-* *أما عن أحكام المبتدع ،** فاسم المبتدع يثبت في الجملة لمن وقع في مثل ذلك من مسائل الاجتهاد ثم ينظر إلى حال المعين عند الحكم عليه :*




*فإن استبانت له الحجة فأعرض عنها بعد التبين فهو مبتدع اسماً وحكماً.*



*ومن خرج عن هذه الحجة بتأويل غير سائغ فهو مبتدع اسماً وحكماً.*




*وهذا لا نزاع فيه ؛إذ لا عذر له يمنع إيقاع حكم المبتدع عليه.*



*3- يبقى النظر الآن فيمن وقع في البدعة في المسائل الاجتهادية بتأويل سائغ ...*



*يقول شيخ الإسلام بعد كلامه عن الحكم العام بالوعيد مانعاً تعيين المعين الجتهد به :((** وَهَذَا بَابٌ وَاسِعٌ ؛ فَإِنَّهُ يَدْخُلُ فِيهِ جَمِيعُ الْأُمُورِ الْمُحَرَّمَةِ بِكِتَابِ أَوْ سُنَّةٍ إذَا كَانَ بَعْضُ الْأُمَّةِ لَمْ يَبْلُغْهُمْ أَدِلَّةُ التَّحْرِيمِ فَاسْتَحَلُّوهَ  ا أَوْ عَارَضَ تِلْكَ الْأَدِلَّةَ عِنْدَهُمْ أَدِلَّةٌ أُخْرَى رَأَوْا رُجْحَانَهَا عَلَيْهَا مُجْتَهِدِينَ فِي ذَلِكَ التَّرْجِيحِ بِحَسَبِ عَقْلِهِمْ وَعِلْمِهِمْ ؛ فَإِنَّ التَّحْرِيمَ لَهُ أَحْكَامٌ مِنْ التَّأْثِيمِ وَالذَّمِّ وَالْعُقُوبَةِ وَالْفِسْقِ وَغَيْرِ ذَلِكَ لَكِنْ لَهَا شُرُوطٌ وَمَوَانِعُ فَقَدْ يَكُونُ التَّحْرِيمُ ثَابِتًا وَهَذِهِ الْأَحْكَامُ مُنْتَفِيَةٌ لِفَوَاتِ شَرْطِهَا أَوْ وُجُودِ مَانِعٍ ؛ أَوْ يَكُونُ التَّحْرِيمُ مُنْتَفِيًا فِي حَقِّ ذَلِكَ الشَّخْصِ مَعَ ثُبُوتِهِ فِي حَقِّ غَيْرِهِ . وَإِنَّمَا رَدَدْنَا الْكَلَامَ لِأَنَّ لِلنَّاسِ فِي هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةِ قَوْلَيْنِ :*
*أَحَدُهُمَا - وَهُوَ قَوْلُ عَامَّةِ السَّلَفِ وَالْفُقَهَاءِ - : أَنَّ حُكْمَ اللَّهِ وَاحِدٌ وَأَنَّ مَنْ خَالَفَهُ بِاجْتِهَادِ سَائِغٍ مُخْطِئٌ مَعْذُورٌ مَأْجُورٌ فَعَلَى هَذَا يَكُونُ ذَلِكَ الْفِعْلُ الَّذِي فَعَلَهُ الْمُتَأَوِّلُ بِعَيْنِهِ حَرَامًا لَكِنْ لَا يَتَرَتَّبُ أَثَرُ التَّحْرِيمِ عَلَيْهِ لِعَفْوِ اللَّهِ عَنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ لَا يُكَلِّفُ نَفْسًا إلَّا وُسْعَهَا .*


*وَالثَّانِي : فِي حَقِّهِ لَيْسَ بِحَرَامِ لِعَدَمِ بُلُوغِ دَلِيلِ التَّحْرِيمِ لَهُ ؛ وَإِنْ كَانَ حَرَامًا فِي حَقِّ غَيْرِهِ فَتَكُونُ نَفْسُ حَرَكَةِ ذَلِكَ الشَّخْصِ لَيْسَتْ حَرَامًا . وَالْخِلَافُ مُتَقَارِبٌ وَهُوَ شَبِيهٌ بِالِاخْتِلَافِ فِي الْعِبَارَةِ . فَهَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُقَالَ فِي أَحَادِيثِ الْوَعِيدِ إذَا صَادَفَتْ مَحَلَّ خِلَافٍ**)).*




*فهما إذاً قولان قريبان :*




*1-* *إما أن يُقال جهر فلان بالتسمية بدعة ولكن لا يترتب عليه آثار البدعة لكونه مجتهداً متأولاً.*



*2-* وإما أن يقال : جهر فلان بالتسمية ليس بدعة في حقه وهو بدعة في حق فلان الذي لا تأويل له.
ولا فرق بينهما كما قال الشيخ



يبقى النظر في مسألة أخيرة وهي :




سلمنا أن المجتهد في المسائل الاجتهادية يُرفع عنه حكم المبتدع فهل يثبت له الاسم دون الحكم (؟؟)



قلتُ : في الجملة يجوز ثبوت اسم المبتدع دون حكمه ..يقول شيخ الإسلام : ((َلَيْسَ كُلُّ مُخْطِئٍ وَلَا مُبْتَدَعٍ وَلَا جَاهِلٍ وَلَا ضَالٍّ يَكُونُ كَافِرًا ؛ بَلْ وَلَا فَاسِقًا بَلْ وَلَا عَاصِيًا)).
فسماه مبتدعاً رغم كونه معذوراً..


ويقول الشيخ العثيمين وسياق كلامه عمن تأول الصفات بتأويل سائغ : ((يجب التفريق بين حكم القول وقائله، والفعل وفاعله، فالقول الخطأ إذا كان صادرا عن اجتهاد وحسن قصد لا يذم عليه قائله، بل يكون له أجر على اجتهاده، لقول النبي، صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: « إذا حكم الحاكم فاجتهد ثم أصاب فله أجران، وإذا حكم فاجتهد ثم أخطأ فله أجر » . متفق عليه، وأما وصفه بالضلال فإن أريد بالضلال الضلال المطلق الذي يذم به الموصوف، ويمقت عليه، فهذا لا يتوجه في مثل هذا المجتهد الذي علم منه حسن النية، وكان له قدم صدق في الدين واتباع السنة، وإن أريد بالضلال مخالفة قوله للصواب من غير إشعار بذم القائل فلا بأس بذلك؛ لأن مثل هذا ليس ضلالا مطلقا، لأنه من حيث الوسيلة صواب، حيث بذل جهده في الوصول إلى الحق، لكنه باعتبار النتيجة ضلال حيث كان خلاف الحق.
وبهذا التفصيل يزول الإشكال والتهويل، والله المستعان.)).


قلتُ : لكن الذي عندي والله أعلم أن اسم المبتدع لا يمكن تخليصه من الذم ..وحال المسائل الاجتهادية يختلف عن حال المسائل التي فيها خلاف غير سائغ ..فالمسائل الاجتهادية أخف بكثير جداً..بينما في مسائل الخلاف غير السائغ ورغم كون الواقع فيها قد يكون معذوراً إلا أن اسم المبتدع نافع في التنفير عن بدعته ،ونحن لا نقصد لتنفير الناس عن الاطمئنان لقول من قال بالجهر بالتسمية بل اتباع القائل به جائز في الجملة ..فلا يتضمن الاسم حينها أي حكم بل يكون علماً مجرداً فالأصح رفع الاسم عن المجتهد في المسائل الاجتهادية.


يقول شيخ الإسلام : ((وَهَذَا كَسَائِرِ الْأُمُورِ الْمَعْلُومَةِ بِالِاضْطِرَارِ عِنْدَ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ بِسُنَّةِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَإِنْ كَانَ غَيْرُهُمْ يَشُكُّ فِيهَا أَوْ يَنْفِيهَا : كَالْأَحَادِيثِ الْمُتَوَاتِرَة  ِ عِنْدَهُمْ فِي شَفَاعَتِهِ وَحَوْضِهِ وَخُرُوجِ أَهْلِ الْكَبَائِرِ مِنْ النَّارِ وَالْأَحَادِيثِ الْمُتَوَاتِرَة  ِ عِنْدَهُمْ : فِي الصِّفَاتِ وَالْقَدَرِ وَالْعُلُوِّ وَالرُّؤْيَةِ وَغَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنْ الْأُصُولِ الَّتِي اتَّفَقَ عَلَيْهَا أَهْلُ الْعِلْمِ بِسُنَّتِهِ كَمَا تَوَاتَرَتْ عِنْدَهُمْ عَنْهُ ؛ وَإِنْ كَانَ غَيْرُهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُ ذَلِكَ كَمَا تَوَاتَرَ عِنْدَ الْخَاصَّةِ - مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ عَنْهُ - الْحُكْمُ بِالشُّفْعَةِ وَتَحْلِيفُ الْمُدَّعَى عَلَيْهِ وَرَجْمُ الزَّانِي الْمُحْصَنِ وَاعْتِبَارُ النِّصَابِ فِي السَّرِقَةِ وَأَمْثَالُ ذَلِكَ مِنْ الْأَحْكَامِ الَّتِي يُنَازِعُهُمْ فِيهَا بَعْضُ أَهْلِ الْبِدَعِ . وَلِهَذَا كَانَ أَئِمَّةُ الْإِسْلَامِ مُتَّفِقِينَ عَلَى تَبْدِيعِ مَنْ خَالَفَ فِي مِثْلِ هَذِهِ الْأُصُولِ ؛ بِخِلَافِ مَنْ نَازَعَ فِي مَسَائِلِ الِاجْتِهَادِ الَّتِي لَمْ تَبْلُغْ هَذَا الْمَبْلَغَ فِي تَوَاتُرِ السُّنَنِ عَنْهُ : كَالتَّنَازُعِ بَيْنَهُمْ فِي الْحُكْمِ بِشَاهِدِ وَيَمِينٍ وَفِي الْقُسَامَةِ وَالْقُرْعَةِ وَغَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنْ الْأُمُورِ الَّتِي لَمْ تَبْلُغْ هَذَا الْمَبْلَغَ)).


فإن قال قائل : هذه لنا فهو يرفع اسم البدعة عن تلك المسائل .
قيل له: لا ؛ لأن كلامه صريح في أنه يمنع إطلاق اسم المبتدع على المجتهد ولم يتطرق للمسألة وحكمها؛ ولأنه قد ثبت عن بعض السلف إطلاق اسم البدعة في مسألة الشاهد واليمين التي ذكرها هو-مثلاً- ولا يخفى عليه ذلك.


وإن قال قائل : ولم استدللت بهذا النقل على رفع اسم المبتدع عن المخالف في المسائل الاجتهادية ولم تجعل هذا النقل في رفع الحكم مع بقاء الاسم (؟؟)


قلنا : لأن رفع الحكم لا فرق فيه بين المسائل الاجتهادية وغيرها كما هو معروف من مذهب شيخ الإسلام فلم يبق إلا أنه يقصد رفع الاسم واستعماله في مخاطبة المجتهدين في محال النزاع.


والحمد لله وحده..

----------


## السكران التميمي

> للفائدة
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1-* *إطلاق اسم البدعة على بعض مسائل الاجتهاد المتنازع فيها = ثابت مستفيض جوازه عن السلف ولا سبيل لدفعه.* 
> 
> 
> ...


 
قد نبهناك ونبهك الإخوان إلى عدم صحة مثل هذه التنزيلات، وأنها كما قال الإمام النووي رحمه الله: (هذه دعوى مجردة؛ فإن لم يصح لها مستند؛ فهي مردودة).



النظر في المسائل والنصوص وكلام أهل العلم بعين البصيرة والتثبت والإستقراء مظنة السلامة بإذن الله.

تريث بارك الله فيك فليس مجال التبديع بابه مفتوح على مصراعيه الكل يلج فيه أو يولّج فيه.



بدأ الإسلام غريبا وسيعود غريبا كما بدأ

----------


## السكران التميمي

> ... تابع
> 
> 
> 
> * قال النووي في "المجموع":"وأمَّا قولهم: "قال بعض التابعين: الجهر بالبسملة بدعة"، فلا حجة فيه؛ لأنه يخبر عن اعتقاده ومذهبه. كما قال أبو حنيفة: العقيقة بدعة وصلاة الاستسقاء بدعة؛ وهما سُنَّة عند جماهير العلماء، للأحاديث الصحيحة فيهما. ومذهب واحد من الناس لا يكون حجة على مجتهد آخر، فكيف يكون حجة على الأكثرين، مع مخالفته للأحاديث الصحيحة السابقة".
> والذي استوقفني من كلامه هو قوله: "فلا حجة فيه، لأنه يخبر عن اعتقاده ومذهبه". ومفاده أنّ ثبوت لفظ التبديع عن بعض السلف لا يعني ضرورةً صحةَ ذلك الحكم، فهُمْ إنما ذهبوا إلى ما ذهبوا إليه لعدّة اعتبارات. وهذه الاعتبارات هي نفسها التي تنتاب الاجتهاد في كل عصر ومصر، وهي مرتبطة تحديدًا ببشرية المجتهد وحدودها. وبالتالي، يضاف إلى القول بجواز الحكم على عمل ما بأنه بدعة، مع قول المخالف بعكسه: ضرورة أن يصدر هذا الحكم عن مجتهد مستكمل لشرائط الاجتهاد.
> ومع ذلك، فإنّ ورع العالم من شأنه أن يصدّه عن الحكم بالبدعة على قول مستند إلى دليل يرى هو مرجوحيته أو ضعفه. فالإمام مالك –مثلا- لم أره في "المدونة" يحكم بالبدعة على ما اختُلِف فيه استنادًا إلى دليل، بل على البدع المحضة التي لا أصل خاص أو عام يدل على مشروعيتها. والله أعلم.
> 
> يتبع...


كلام جميل موزون متثبت فيه

----------


## السكران التميمي

> ... تابع
> 
> 
> رجوعًا إلى كلام ابن تيمية، رحمه الله. فقد برَّر وقوع جواز وقوع السلف (والخلف) في البدعة بما يلي:
> _ تصحيح بعضهم لأحاديث ضعيفة.
> _ فهمه بعضهم الخاطئ لبعض النصوص.
> _ قولهم بالرأي لأنّ بعض النصوص لم تبلغ بعضهم.
> لكن قد يقال: لماذا لا يكون العكس؟ أي لماذا لا ندرج في باب الاحتمالات كون بعض النصوص لم يصلنا؟ وإذا سلَّمنا باحتمال أنّ بعض النصوص لم يصلنا، فإنه لا يصح لنا بوجهٍ الحكم على بعض ما قالوا به بأنه بدعة، بناءً على ما تبقَّى لدينا من نصوص.
> فإن قيل: لكنّنا متعبَّدون بما وصلنا إلينا من أدلة، لا بما غاب عنَّا.
> ...


 
وهذه أيضا في الصميم أخي (الواحدي) فرحمك الله ووالديك

كما أني معك في المشاركتين الأخيرتين (34) (35) لكن لطولهما تركت إقتباسهما

----------


## السكران التميمي

وخذ هذه المسألة بارك الله فيك:

*قال الشيخ عبد الله بن الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمهما الله:*
*(مسألة):** إذا لم يدرك الإنسان إلا ركعة من المغرب هل يجلس للتشهد إذا صلى ركعتين، ثم ينهض ويأتي بالأخرى، أم يسرد الركعتين بلا تشهد، أم غير ذلك؟ وهل يجب على الذي لم يجلس للتشهد في هذه الحال سجود سهو أم لا.*
*(الجواب):** محل التشهد الأول في حق من أدرك ركعة من المغرب مع الإمام، فهذا فيه اختلاف بين العلماء؛ والمشهور أنه يتشهد عقيب الركعة الأولى من القضاء، ولا يسردهما.فلو سردهما إنسان، لم يضيق عليه لأجل اختلاف العلماء، وليس مع المخالف دليل واضح على المنع فيما يظهر لي.*

فهل بدع الشيخ ابن الشيخ المخالف، أم أنه أفتى بغير علم؟!!

ما أجمل التثبت في النقل والفهم والتدبر

----------


## السكران التميمي

ثم انظر إلى هذا الكلام المبارك من نفس الشيخ عبد الله بن الشيخ محمد رحمهما الله تعالى، حيث يقول:
(ولا نفتش على أحد في مذهبه، ولا نعترض عليه، إلا إذا اطلعنا على نص جلي، مخالفاً لمذهب أحد الأئمة ، وكانت المسألة مما يحصل بها شعار ظاهر، كإمام الصلاة، فنأمر الحنفي، والمالكي مثلاً، بالمحافظة على نحو الطمأنينة في الاعتدال، والجلوس بين السجدتين، لوضوح دليل ذلك ؛ بخلاف جهر الإمام الشافعي بالبسملة، فلا نأمره بالأسرار، وشتان ما بين المسألتين ؛ فإذا قوي الدليل : أرشدناهم بالنص، وإن خالف المذهب، وذلك يكون نادراً جداً، ولا مانع من الاجتهاد في بعض المسائل دون بعض، فلا مناقضة لعدم دعوى الإجتهاد، وقد سبق جمع من أئمة المذاهب الأربعة، إلى اختيارات لهم في بعض المسائل، مخالفين للمذهب، الملتزمين تقليد صاحبه).

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

حررت بعض المشاركات هنا وفي الموضوع السابق لذلك:

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نرجو من الجميع التزام آداب البحث والمناظرة وترك الجدال والمراء
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كما نرجو منهم التثبت والتريث في فهم كلام أهل العلم
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والانتباه إلى لوازم القول المختار
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والتنبه إلى أن المسائل الكلية الأصلية تحتاج إلى مزيد بحث وتحري أكثر من الجزئية الفرعية

أنصح بهذا نفسي أولا ثم الجميع
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك يا شيخ أمجد ..والحمد لله لا يوجد تجاوز من قِبَلي فالحق لا يستعان عليه بغيره..

وددنا لو أدليتَ بدلوك فأنت صاحب الموضوع..وهناك أسئلة موجهة مني إليك تجدها قبل الزحام...

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.

هذه بعض المسائل لها صلة بالموضوع، أطرحها لعل في تناولها مزيد إضاءة لما غمُض منه:

1_ أظن أن هذه المسألة مرتبطة، على وجه ما، بمسألة "كل مجتهد مصيب"، وما قاله العلماء فيها من تفصيلات. 

2_ ما هو الغالب على السلف في الحكم على مثل هذه المسائل؟ التخطئة؟ أم التبديع؟ إذا ثبت أنّ الغالب عليهم هو تجنُّب التبديع، صار ذلك منهم سمتًا يحتذى؛ وظل التبديع في حق المجتهد جائزا، لكنه خلاف الأولى والأحوط. وإذا ثبت عكس ذلك، صار التبديع تغليبًا من لوازم أحكام المجتهد؛ أي صار مؤدّى هذا القول أن يحكم كل مجتهد على قول المخالف بالبدعية، تبيينا للحق.

3_ ما هو الغالب على السلف في إطلاق لفظ "البدعة"؟ هل يتناول غالبًا مسائل الاعتقاد والمحدَثات التي لا أصل لها، خاصًّا كان أو عامًّا؟ أم يتناول أيضًا مسائل الفروع المختلَف فيها لاختلاف الأدلة، أو للاختلاف في فهمها، أو لاختلاف مناهج الاستنباط؟

4_ إذا سلَّمنا بجواز إطلاق لفظ البدعة على ما كان قائما على دليل أو اختاره بعض السلف، ما الذي سنبني عليه؟ هل سنطبِّق عليه قواعد الإنكار؟ وما هي ضوابط ذلك؟ بل ما الدليل على وقوعه؟ وإذا وجدنا دليلاً عليه، هل يصح لنا الأخذ به على علاّته؟ (أبرز مثال على ذلك: أمْر ابن عمر بحَصْب من اضطجع بعد ركعتي الفجر).

5_ إذا سلَّمنا بجواز إطلاق لفظ البدعة على ما كان قائما على دليل أو اختاره بعض السلف: هل تتساوى "المبدَّعات" في أحكامها؟ أم سنقول "بدع دون بدع؟ ثم ما هو الدليل على ذلك؟ وما هي ضوابط تطبيقه؟

6_ ينبغي أن يراعى ضابط المصلحة في مثل هذه المسائل مآلاتها وآثارها. فالمسألة ليست منحصرة بين علماء يدركون دلالة المصطلحات، بل تنسحب إلى غيرهم من المقلدين والعوام. وقد أشرت في موضوع مشابه (اختفى!) إلى ما وقع من فتن بين عوام حنابلة وشافعية بغداد  بسبب مسألة الجهر بالبسملة...

والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو الفداء

ملحوظة ضرورية وإن كانت مكررة:
أرجو أن يفرق الإخوان بين قول المجتهد على مذهب مخالفه: هذا القول عندي بدعة (وإن كان قولا مشهورا في خلاف مشهور)
وبين قوله على أحدهم: هذا الرجل "مبتدع" أو "من أهل البدع" .. 
وهو ليس تفريقا بين الاسم والحكم أو الوصف والموصوف وحسب، فبمتدع هذه في الأصل قد يراد منها تورط الرجل ببدعة كلية (في الأصول مثلا) أو بدعة جزئية، أو بدعة خلافية، (بغض النظر عن لحاق المذمة والتهمة بالموصوف من عدمها) غير أنها لا استعمال لها من جهة الاصطلاح فيما أعلم إلا في أصحاب البدع الكلية الخارجين بها عن سبيل أهل السنة، لذمهم والتحذير منهم وصد الناس عن سبيلهم.. ولهذا لا نقول باستعمالها إلا مع هؤلاء! وهذه بالمناسبة خارج محل البحث أصلا - وأرجو التصويب من الشيخ أمجد إن كنت مخطئا - لأن الموضوع عن وصف القول لا عن وصف القائل فتنبهوا بارك الله فيكم.
فوصف القول نفسه بأنه بدعة هذا كان ولا يزال يجري على ألسنة المجتهدين في مسائل خلافية كثيرة، ولا يلزم منه التهمة في المخالف أبدا! 

فلو أنك سمعت عالما مجتهدا يجيز استعمال السُبحة، مثلا، فما رأيك؟ إما أن توافقه على أنها لا شيء فيها، أو أنك تقول بقول من يرى أنها بدعة! والخلاف في هذه المسألة قديم مشهور.. فقول مخالفك هذا عندك أنت بدعة، ولكن صاحبه ليس من "أهل البدع" ولا يحق لك بحال من الأحوال أن تلقبه بفلان المبتدع على سبيل الجرح والطعن الملازم له! 
ومثل ذلك مسألة حكم تعليق المصحف كتميمة للتبرك به، هذا الخلاف في مشروعيته مشهور أيضا ومن القرون الأولى، فإن وصف المانعُ المجيزَ في هذه المسألة بأن قوله هذا بدعة، وبأنه يرى هذا الفعل بدعة لأنه لا يتأتى عنده ما يستند إليه في مشروعيته وإن قال به من قال، أفيلزم من ذلك أن يجري على المخالف عندك ما اصطلح عليه أهل العلم بلفظة "تبديع" أو النسبة إلى أهل الأهواء والبدع بسبب هذا الكلام؟؟ كلا لا يلزم أبدا بل لا يجوز! 
هذا لا يلزم إلا عند من لا يدري كيف يقدر الخلاف بقدره ولا يعرف للناس أقدارهم ولا يدري وجه ما يطلقه من مصطلحات! والذي هكذا حاله خير له ألا يطالع كثيرا من كلام السلف في الرد على مخالفيهم - من السلف أيضا - في مسائل خلافية فرعية كثيرة.. وإلا خرج بأن الصحابة "يبدع" بعضهم بعضا ويتهم بعضهم بعضا في دينه على الخلافيات!! 
وأكرر أنني لا أجيز في زماننا هذا تنزيل هذه اللفظة على المخالف في المسائل الاجتهادية - وإن لم أر بأسا في أن يعتقدها المجتهد في كلام مخالفه كما يعتقد خطأه وبطلانه - دفعا للاشتباه ولأنه لم يعد من أهل العلم من يصف بمثلها كلام مخالفه في المسائل الاجتهادية، لغلبة الشبهات والاتهامات الباطلة لأهل السنة بأنهم يخرجون من الفرقة الناجية كل من يخالفهم في أمر من الأمور وكذا!
ولكن في الأصل البدعة - بعمومها - هي إحداث شيء في الدين بلا أصل ولا دليل يصح الاستناد إليه.. أن يُجعل من الدين ما ليس منه! فلو رأيت أنا أن مخالفي في جواز تعليق المصحف كتميمة - مثلا - لا يقف على دليل صحيح تقوم بمثله الحجة قط، - يعني أدلته لا ترقى في نظري للاستدلال - أفلا يحق لي أن أقول لمن سألني بأن تعليق المصحف على هذا النحو عندي أنا بدعة؟؟؟ سأذكر الخلاف إن دعت المصلحة الدعوية إلى ذكره، وأنزه - ولا شك - من خالفني فيه من العلماء فضلا عن السلف عن قصد الإحداث في الدين.. ولكن السؤال: أيحق لي أن أعتقد أن هذا الفعل في ذاته بدعة، وأن من قال به فقد قال ببدعة أم لا يحق؟ في مسألة قراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة، مثلا - والأمثلة كثير - بعض العلماء يرى شذوذ الزيادة في الحديث التي على أساسها قيل بمشروعية هذا الفعل بهذا القيد.. أفلا يحق - إذن - لمن رجح عنده شذوذ تلك الزيادة، أن يقول بأن المداومة على هذا الفعل على هذا الوصف = بدعة عنده؟ وإلا فما هي البدعة إذا؟ قصر مفهومها على مخالفة الثوابت والأصول ومخالفة المسائل المجمع عليها هذا تقييد للمعنى والمفهوم المتفق عليه لها، ويلزم له إثبات صحة القيد أولا قبل القول به.. فيلزم حينئذ أن يقال: "البدعة هي كل ما أُحدث على غير مثال سابق، وكان خارقا لإجماع الأمة" لنخرج من التعريف كل ما كان محل نزاع، ونلغي بذلك أي اعتبار لكلام من اختلفوا في بدعية بعض الأعمال من أهل العلم المتقدمين والمتأخرين جميعا.. وهذا لم أقف على أحد قال به، فهل وقف أحدكم عليه؟!
هذه هي، فتأملوها بارك الله فيكم، لا أكثر ولا أقل! 
أما مسألة اعتبار الاستعمال الغالب للمصطلح في زماننا واعتبار المصلحة الشرعية واعتبار حال المستفتي في مثل هذه الاطلاقات فواجب ولا ريب وقد قررت أني لا أرى أن يستعمل المجتهد في زماننا مع من خالفه تلك الشدة التي أثرت عن بعض السلف في رد أقوال مخالفيهم، ولا قريبا منها: ومن ذلك أن يصفه بأنه يفتي ببدعة أو بمحدثة - وإن كان يرى ذلك بحسب مذهبه الذي رجح عنده في المسألة الخلافية! 
فأرجو أن أكون قد أحسنت تحرير الكلام هذه المرة ليتضح منه مرادي .. وأرجو الروية من الأفاضل الكرام وحسن التأمل في الكلام قبل المسارعة إلى الإلزام والاتهام، بارك الله فيكم، والله الموفق إلى الخير والسداد.

----------


## الواحدي

بارك الله فيك أخي أبا الفداء ونفع بك.
وما ذكرتُه في مشاركتي الأخيرة لم أقدِّمه على أنه قناعات توصَّلتُ إليها، بل هي إشكالات ظننتُ طرحها مفيدًا لتحرير المسألة والتقدم في المذاكرة. أي أنني لم أحسم فيها، لأنّ ذلك يقتضي مزيدًا من البحث.. وقد يأتي من الإخوة ما يفيد بخصوصها. وكان ذلك منِّي استجابة لتوجيهات أخينا الشيخ أمجد في المشاركة رقم 44.
وما تفضَّلتَ به من التفريق بين الحكم على شخص ما بأنه "مبتدع" والحكم على فعل أو قول بأنه "بدعة" في محلِّه، وقد أشار إليه صاحب الموضوع في مشاركته الافتتاحية، ومن شأنه أن يزيل "الحاجز النفسي" بهذا الصدد.
لكن يظل الإشكال متعلِّقًا بجواز إطلاق لفظ البدعة على ما كان قائما على دليل أو اختاره بعض السلف، لأنّ مقتضاه: الحسم بأن ذلك الفعل من المخالف بدعة لا وجه لمشروعيتها. وقد رأينا أنّ بعض الصحابة حكم على بعض الأفعال أنّها بدعة، بينما دلَّت الأدلة التي وصلتنا أنّ المخالف كان له مستند أقوى من قول ذلك الصحابي. فهل نأخذ من هذا: جواز إطلاق لفظ البدعة، بدليل وقوعه من بعض الصحابة؟ أم نأخذ منه ضرورة التورع في إطلاق لفظ البدعة في المسائل المختلَف فيها بناءً على أدلة معتبَرة، بدليل أنّ بعض الصحابة أخطأوا في هذا الباب؟ بمعنى آخر: إذا انطلقنا من القول بأنَّ البدعة تقابل المشروع الذي توصَّل إلى تقريره المجتهد، وكان في المسألة قولان لمجتهدَين من السلف، فإنَّ ترجيحنا لأحدهما سيؤدِّي حتمًا إلى الحكم على قول الآخَر بأنه بدعة...
 وإذا أردنا معالجة هذه المسألة بشكل منهجي، أستسمح الإخوة الأفاضل في اقتراح الخطوات التالية:
_ ثبت عن بعض السلف إطلاق لفظ البدعة على مسائل خلافية لمخالفهم فيها دليل معتبَر. لكن، هل استفاض ذلك منهم؟ أم كان نادر الوقوع؟
_ هل كان الحكم بالبدعية في تلك المسائل لاعتبارات مرتبطة بالمسائل ذاتها؟ أم لاعتبارات خارجة عنها، أمْلتها المصلحة الشرعية في ذلك الزمان؟
_ ما هي الفروق النظرية والعملية بين التخطئة والتبديع في المسائل الخلافية بين المجتهدين المستندين في اجتهادهم إلى الأدلة المعتبَرة؟
والله ولِيُّ التوفيق.

----------


## التقرتي

لكي يكون الموضوع مفيدا عليكم بالرجوع الى العلماء و النظر هل اطلقوا هذا اللفظ في مثل هذه المواضع فإن لم يفعلوا فما اظن ان مسألتكم  سنجني منها فائدة و الله اعلم

----------


## أبو الفداء

أحسن الله إليك أخي الواحدي .. 
أوافق على المنهجية التي اقترحتها في تناول المسألة، ولكن قبل الشروع فيها، أود أن أعقب على قولكم:



> لكن يظل الإشكال متعلِّقًا بجواز إطلاق لفظ البدعة على ما كان قائما على دليل أو اختاره بعض السلف، لأنّ مقتضاه: الحسم بأن ذلك الفعل من المخالف بدعة لا وجه لمشروعيتها.


أقول وفقك الله: كل حكم يتوصل إليه المجتهد فهو حكم ظني إلا في القطعيات! وهو مُلزَم بالقول به والعمل به ولا فرق.. وعلى قولك هذا، فإننا نحصر القول بالبدعة في القطعيات دون غيرها! ذلك أن قولك "الحسم" هنا يفهم منه القطع، والقطع لا يوصل إليه في المسائل الاجتهادية! والذي لا يرى صحة ولا اعتبار دليل المخالف في القول بمشروعية فعل من الأفعال كالذي لا يرى له دليلا يستند إليه، من جهة وصف قول المخالف بأنه غير مشروع! وإلا فلو اعتبر المجتهد ما مع مخالفه دليلا قويا لوافقه على قوله أو لتوقف في الحكم - على الأقل! فكما أسلفت، أنا أستند إلى عموم حد البدعة في الاصطلاح، ولي في ذلك سلف من اطلاقات بعض الصحابة (على حد فهمي الذي قد أكون فيه مخطئا).. أما الذي يقيد هذا العموم بجعله في القطعيات ونحوها دون غيرها فيمنع من إدخال الجزئيات الخلافية فيه، فبأي مستند يقول بهذا القيد، وقد رأى في كلام السلف خلاف ذلك؟

----------


## السكران التميمي

> حررت بعض المشاركات هنا وفي الموضوع السابق لذلك:
> 
>  نرجو من الجميع التزام آداب البحث والمناظرة وترك الجدال والمراء
>  كما نرجو منهم التثبت والتريث في فهم كلام أهل العلم
>  والانتباه إلى لوازم القول المختار
>  والتنبه إلى أن المسائل الكلية الأصلية تحتاج إلى مزيد بحث وتحري أكثر من الجزئية الفرعية
> 
> أنصح بهذا نفسي أولا ثم الجميع
> بارك الله فيكم


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حقيقة أخي (أمجد) لا أعلم أين وجه المبرر الذي خولك _ يغض النظر عن كونك مشرفا _ الذي جعلك تحرر مشاركاتي.

ولا أعلم أيضا هل المعني به عدم الفهم للنصوص نحن أم غيرنا؟! مشاركة كاملة ماضية الجميع يخالف واحد، ويبقى هذاالواحد هو الصواب؟! أو أن الجميع الذين ناقشوه لا علم لهم كما يفهم من كلامكم رحمكم الله هنا وكلام الأخ (أبا الفداء) عندما قال: في مدارسة الأفاضل أولي النهى. وكأن البقية (صفر على الشمال) أو (متطفلين على العلم).

إن كان وجود (السكران التميمي) يضايقك أخي أو يضايق غيرك فقلها والنفس راضية بذلك: لا أريد دخول (السكران التميمي) هنا. ولن تجد في نفسي تجاهك أو تجاه غيرك أي حزازية أبدا.

أما أن تسفهوا بعقولنا وبأقولنا وكأننا لا نفهم ولا نعي ما نقول فهذا هو الإزدراء بعينه، الآن كلامنا لا يوافق وكلام غيرنا ممن اجتمع القوم على رده يوافق!!

فقط أخبرونا أننا خارج النقاش وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء.

ومن ثم تحرر مشاركاتنا أو تحذف، ولم نكتب فيها إلا ما فيه حق وصواب بإذن الله تعالى؛ ويترك السبب الرئيس الذي من أجله حصل ما حصل وكأننا نحن من تجنى أو تبلى!.

----------


## أبو الفداء

> ا وكلام الأخ (أبا الفداء) عندما قال: في مدارسة الأفاضل أولي النهى. وكأن البقية (صفر على الشمال) أو (متطفلين على العلم).



سامحك الله يا أخي وغفر لي ولك.. أنا ما دخلت معك أنت في نزاع في هذا الموضوع قط! وما وجهت إليك كلاما قط!! إنما أردت الثناء على واحد من الإخوة المحاورين الكرام لأني توسمت الفائدة - لي أنا نفسي - في محاورته معي وإن طالت وتشعبت.. أنت أبديت رأيك مشكورا في كلام غيري، بينما هو في حوار مباشر معي.. فبأي قرينة فهمت أنت من كلامي له هو: الذم فيك أنت وفي غيرك ؟؟؟؟ 
سبحان الله! 
يا إخوة استصحبوا حسن الظن في إخوانكم أرجوكم ووسعوا صدوركم، وإلا فلن يسلم لنا حوار علمي في هذا المجلس من السب والتهم والتجريح بل الاتهام بالتعريض على نحو ما فعلتَ أنت معي، ولن نخرج منه بفائدة أبدا.. سامحك الله!!!
يا شيخ سكران أنت على العين والرأس ومقامك محفوظ عندي.. وأنا ما تعرضت إليك طرفة عين لا لفظا ولا تعريضا مهما خالفتني.. ولست أنا من يستعمل هذه الطريقة في التحقير أو الحط من شأن من يخالفه.. أعوذ بالله من هذا المسلك! ودونك كل حوار شاركت فيه في هذا المجلس فراجعه إن شئت!! ووالله ما شاركت هنا يوم اشتركت في هذا المجلس إلا للاستفادة من الأفاضل ومن طول نفسهم في المباحثة والصبر على مخالفهم طلبا للحق والنفع والفائدة!! فإن كنت يا سيدي لا خلاق لك ولا صبر على من يخالفونك فقد أبديت وجهة نظرك مشكورا وجزاك الله خيرا! أما أن تتهمني بأني أتنقص منك تعريضا فقد أسأت إلى بذلك، وأسأت إلى صاحب الموضوع، وأضعت على إخوانك ثمرة طيبة قد يخرج منها متابعو هذا النقاش فضلا عن المشاركين فيه ولو بعد حين، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله!

----------


## السكران التميمي

أخي الفاضل (أبا الفداء)

والله ما أحضرنا إلى هذا المنتدى إلا ما أحضرك، ولا طلبنا إلا الذي طلبت، ولعلك أكثرت عليّ جدا هنا في كلامك الأخير، وكان يلزمك غير مأمور أن تقول: أنني لم أقصد إلا مناقشة فلان وأعجبتني هذه المناقشة مع احترامي للبقية. فقد كتبنا هنا وكتبنا هناك في مشاركة سابقة قد غض النظر فيها من قبلكم (كمشرفين) لا أدري لماذا.

ولا يستدعي كلامي كل هذا منك بارك الله فيك، ويعلم ربي صدقا أنني أكن لك في قلبي معزة لا يعلمها إلا الله، وما قلته أنا في مشاركتي الأخيرة هو تنبيه على ما وقع في خاطري من أسلوب الكلام منكم (كمشرفين) والذي كان غيره أولى منه _ غير ملزوم بذلك _.

ثم تنظر حفظك الله للخطأ على صاحب المشاركة ولا تنظر إلى خطأ صاحب المشاركة عليّ!!

ما زلت أقول: مجلس الألوكة أرفع من هذا كله.

----------


## التقرتي

ما زلت انصحكم يا اخوتي ان لا تأتوا بما لم يأتي به العلماء

فهل من عالم قال ببدعية قضية خلافية قوية ؟   ان لم يأتي بها عالم فلا داعي لطرح مثل هذه المسائل و الله المستعان

----------


## السكران التميمي

> ما زلت انصحكم يا اخوتي ان لا تأتوا بما لم يأتي به العلماء
> 
> فهل من عالم قال ببدعية قضية خلافية قوية ؟ ان لم يأتي بها عالم فلا داعي لطرح مثل هذه المسائل و الله المستعان


والله يا أخي لا أعلم لم كل هذه المزايدات من الإخوة؟! أهو حب التبديع؟! نرفّعكم عن هذا إن شاء الله تعالى.

ثم هم هداهم الله مع منافحتهم عن مثل هذه الأمور المسلمة يصبغونها بصابغ الأصول والتحرير، والسبر والتقسيم، حتى يضاف للكلام رشة جريئة على الدخول والتوغل في مثل هذه الأمور الخطيرة.

ثم نأتي لمناقشتهم وتبيين الأمر فتحذف مشاركاتنا ويقال لنا: إلتزموا الأدب!!!

الله المستعان

----------


## أبو الفداء

حذفت من مشاركتي المذكورة ما ساءك فيها أخي السكران .. 
وأرجو منكم جميعا عدم الخروج عن الموضوع بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## التقرتي

لا نطالب الاخوة الا بشيئ واحد في مسائل حساسة مثل هذه ان يأتوا اولا بأقوال اهل العلم في المسألة فان لم يقل اهل العلم بمثل هذا فنلتزم كلامهم و لا نزيد عليه فهل قال عالم معاصر في قضية خلافية شديدة بأنها بدعة ؟

هذه نصيحة لكل طلبة العلم أن يلتزموا بكلام اهل العلم و لا يحدثوا امورا لا حاجة لنا بها و بارك الله في الجميع

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> بارك الله فيك أخي أبا الفداء ونفع بك.
> وما ذكرتُه في مشاركتي الأخيرة لم أقدِّمه على أنه قناعات توصَّلتُ إليها، بل هي إشكالات ظننتُ طرحها مفيدًا لتحرير المسألة والتقدم في المذاكرة. أي أنني لم أحسم فيها، لأنّ ذلك يقتضي مزيدًا من البحث..
> وكذلك نحن...
> 
> 
> و
> لكن يظل الإشكال متعلِّقًا بجواز إطلاق لفظ البدعة على ما كان قائما على دليل أو اختاره بعض السلف، لأنّ مقتضاه: الحسم بأن ذلك الفعل من المخالف بدعة لا وجه لمشروعيتها. 
> 
> الحسم والجزم أمر خارج وهو من جنس الحسم والجزم بالخطأ = كل ذلك خارج عن نفس جواز إطلاق التخطئة والتبديع 
> ...


والحمد لله وحده..

----------


## التقرتي

اذا اردتم مناقشة هذه المسألة بشكل شرعي اولا احضروا امثلة من علماء معاصرين فعلوا ذلك فان لم يوجد من فعل ذلك فكيف لنا نحن الطويلبة ان نحكم في مسألة لم يفعلها اهل العلم ؟

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك أخي التميمي

تلك النصائح نصحت بها نفسي أولا ثم الجميع
ولم أقصد أحدا بعينه

ولا نخرج أحدا من النقاش ولا نمنعه
ونحب من الجميع المشاركة والاستفادة من علمهم

لكن لكي يخرج الجميع بفائدة لا بد من ضبط الحوار والمذاكرة وذلك عن طريق:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تحرير بعض ما لا يليق من العبارات من تسفيه للمخالف واتهامه بما لا يستحقه وإن كان مخطئا
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تحرير المشاركات الخارجة عن الموضوع
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  منع الجدال والمراء

وينبغي التنبيه إلى أنه لا يمنع من نشر الرأي المخالف في هذه المسائل إذا وجد من يرد عليه
فقد يكون يوما ما غير مخالف
ولا ينبغي إلزام الآخرين بما نراه على جهة الإجبار
ولا منعه من الكتابة وطرح ما عنده 

فلذلك أضيف وأقول أن المشاركات الإلزامية 
والمشاركات غير العلمية
والتي تحمل صفات الجدل والمراء
سيتم تحريرها إن أمكن وإلا حذفها

والمقصود_ كما أسلفت_ الجميع لا يستثنى أحد

بارك الله في الجميع

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بوركتَ

----------


## السكران التميمي

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بارك الله فيك أخي التميمي
> 
> تلك النصائح نصحت بها نفسي أولا ثم الجميع
> ولم أقصد أحدا بعينه
> 
> ولا نخرج أحدا من النقاش ولا نمنعه
> ونحب من الجميع المشاركة والاستفادة من علمهم
> ...


الآن الآن يا شيخ (أمجد)

جزاك الله عني خير الجزاء أخي الفاضل (أمجد الفلسطيني)، والله ما عاتبنا إلا لما حببنا

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بارك الله فيكما

أعيد وأكرر بارك الله في الجميع
من الآن فصاعدا 
نرجو عدم طرح المشاركات الالزامية
كل واحد منا يبين وجهة نظره في الموضوع ولا يلزم احدا بها
إن استجاب مخالفك فقد كفيت وإلا فنرجو_تكرما_ عدم التكرار عليه وإلزامه بما يراه
خلاص أنت قد أديت الذي عليك 
فلسنا _بارك الله فيكم_ في حرب ولا فيما أشبه ذاك

ومن كان يخاف على ضياع الحق أو السنة فليعلم _تذكيرا_ أن الله حافظ دينه وسنة نبيه
وفي نفس الوقت أنصح نفسي والجميع بتقوى الله وخوفه عند تحرير هذه المسائل وأشباهها

وأكرر على ضرورة الانتباه إلى:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أن المسائل الكلية تحتاج إلى أناة ودقة وتحرير طويل
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأن من سمات أهل العلم التنبه إلى لوازم القول المُرجح المختار ومن لا يلتفت ولا ينتبه إلى لوازم ترجيحاته وخاصة في الأصول وقع في التناقض ولم يشابه أهل العلم في تحرير المسائل
فالقول الذي يلزم عنه لوزام باطلة لا يصير إليه المحققون من أهل العلم

وأرجو أن نرجع إلى الموضوع فقد خرجنا عنه كثيرا بارك الله فيكم

----------


## التقرتي

كلام نفيس للعلامة العثيمين رحمه الله :
قال العلامة ابن عثيمين في " اللقاء الشهري":
[إذا اختلف الفقهاء في سنة فقال بعضهم: هي سنة، وقال آخرون: ليست بسنة، فليس لازم قول الذين يقولون: إنها ليست بسنة أن يبدعوا الآخرين، لا يبدعونهم أبداً، لأننا لو بدعنا المخالف لنا في هذه الأمور لزم أن يكون كل الفقهاء في مسائل الخلاف مبتدعة، لأن الذي يقول لي: أنت مبتدع، أقول له: وأنت مبتدع!!، فيبقى الفقهاء كلهم في مسائل الخلاف أهل بدعة، وهذا لا قائل به، فإذا اختلف العلماء رحمهم الله في مسائل لا تتعلق بالعقيدة وليست محدثةً حدثاً واضحاً، إنما اختلفوا في مفهوم النصوص، فهنا نقول: الأمر واسع، ولا يمكن أن يبدع بعضنا بعضاً]اهـ.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

كلام الشيخ قديم معروف وهو في تبديع العالم المعين المجتهد وقد اتفق المتحاورون هنا على رفع اسم البدعة وحكمها عنه..فلا خلاف في صحة كلام الشيخ..وجزاك الله خيراً على تكميل نقولات المسألة ...

----------


## التقرتي

لا يوجد خيرمن التوقف عند كلام العلماء  و مع احترامي لكلام الاخوة هنا الا انه ان لم يقل بقولهم عالم فكلامهم مردود عندي و اظن ان الامر واضح لا يحتاج تفسير و لا يخالف فيه عاقل

----------


## السَّلفي الفلسطيني

قال شيخ الإسلام: 
(وكثير من مجتهدي السلف والخلف قد قالوا وفعلوا ما هو بدعة، ولم يعلموا أنه بدعة، إما لأحاديث ضعيفة ظنوها صحيحة، وإما لآياتٍ فهموا منها ما لم يرد منها، وإما لرأي رأوه وفي المسألة نصوص لم تبلغهم)
انظر"الفتاوى" (19/191). 
وقال في حكمه على بدعة المرجئة:


(لكن يتعلق بأصل الدين فكان المنازع فيه مبتدعا).
 انظر"الفتاوى" (12/485-486).

وقال:

(البدعة: التي يعد بها الرجل من أهل الأهواء ما أشتهر عند أهل العلم بالسنة مخالفتها للكتاب والسنة؛ كبدعة الخوارج، والروافض، والقدرية، والمرجئة). "الفتاوى" (35/414). 
(ومن خالف الكتاب المستبين، والسنة المستفيضة أو ما أجمع عليه سلف الأمة خلافًا لا يعذر فيه فهذا يعامل بما يعامل به أهل البدع). "الفتاوى" (24/172). 
(ومن تعبد بعبادة ليست واجبة ولا مستحبة، وهو يعتقدها واجبة، أو مستحبة، فهو ضال مبتدع بدعة سيئة لا بدعة حسنة، باتفاق أئمة الدين، فإن الله لا يُعبد إلا بما هو واجب أو مستحب). "الفتاوى" (1/ 160).

----------

